# Tour de los Padres 2021



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Due to problems/issues with the bikepacking.net forums over the past 7 years, I have decided to move the discussion forum for the annual Tour de los Padres bikepacking event to here on mtbr.com. The website remains the same, which is www.tourdelospadres.weebly.com

The date for 2021 is set as tentatively Thursday April 8th, 2021. But that date is tentative only.

Happy trails,

-EC


----------



## HB Dave (Sep 1, 2020)

Stoked! Looking to ride the route October 15th. Help with water stops would be appreciated. Dave


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

I assume you are going to ride the loop route? Water will be a lot less plentiful in the fall. No one has ever completed this route in the fall season. Here is my best guess on how water sources will look by mid October this year:

Creek Romero Trail is flowing. It flows all year usually.

Escondido Creek. Maybe a trickle or could be dry. 

San Ynez River. There should be water, but it might not be flowing.

Upper Santa Ynez Camp. Hard to say. Probably some stagnant water at least. 

Matilija Creek should have flowing water.

Stores in Ojai will of course have water.

Gridley Springs will probably be dry

Sespe/Tule Creek will have water, but not much flow if any.

Oak Camp. Probably will have water, not sure if there will be flow.

Chorro Springs will probably be dry.

Reyes Creek. hard to say. If no water here you can go to the resturant at Camp Scheideck Lodge

Yellowjacket Trail. Probably dry, but might have a trickle in the creek.

Lockwood Creek will probably have some flow.

Frazier Park has water.

Pine Mountain club stores have water.

SB Pistacio farm has water and the Place Restaurant does too

New Cuyama has water at the stores. Fill up here. Lots of climbing to get to Chokecherry

Chokecherry spring will have water, but probably no flow. It might be gross in the fall.

Bluff camp will have flow in the creek. it always does. 

San Ynez River. There should be water, but it might not be flowing.

Arroyo Burro Creek. Hard to say, probably dry.


----------



## HB Dave (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank you for all the detail! OOOf bummer on the October water sitch. I'll continue to plan & ponder. I'll have at least one friend riding with me -- we'll start from Frazier Park, ending in Santa Barbara.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

If you are doing the shorter "tour" route from FP to SB, then you should be fine. Just take a good amount of water when you leave Ventucopa. Try to make it from Ventucopa to Bluff without needing water at Chokecherry. You can always use Chokecherry if you need it, but it will probably not be flowing in mid October and the tub might be nasty/stagnant. Ventucopa to Bluff is 4,600' of climbing and 40 miles, which is not too crazy.


----------



## b-money (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Erin, I am Brian and will be riding with Dave.

Thanks for the support info, and all the great updates on the website!

The photo gallery is Epic!!! So looking forward to it!

I was actually hoping to go for a proper route as the logistics are better for the car situation.

Looking over the GPX as we speak.

Thank you!


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Erin,

I am hoping to ITT the tour route either this weekend, or in two weeks. Are you aware of any issues on the trails currently? Or are they pretty rideable. I know there is/was a fire really close to Frazier Park not sure how that affected things.

Thanks,

Max


----------



## b-money (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello Folks,

Its the night before. Packing bags. Filling bottles.

Plan to roll from Santa Barbara train station tomorrow afternoon 10/14 and start heading for Ojai for a proper route.

Spot tracker at:

https://maps.findmespot.com/Track?ishr=cdee4bd5-ddbc-4a52-a241-ab5f0107a0c6#history/assets

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Max, I think you are referring to the "Lake Fire" near lake Hughes. That fire is on the other side of interstate 5, so it should not have burned any of the route. The forest just re-opened from being closed to public use for quite some time, so I don't know if any issues with the trails on the route. Don't expect the entire route to be ridable though, there is plenty of hike a bike!

Brian, good luck to you and Dave, we will be watching your tracker!


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome thanks! I am shooting for next weekend (October 24). Good luck to you guys this weekend.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Looks like they are doing great out there! Today must have been pretty hot. High of 94 in Ojai. Looks like they are heading up the slow and steep section of Chorro Grande Trail right now, heading up towards the much cooler elevations of Pine Mountain.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

This is very cool guys! I've never MTB'd in the Los Padres, but have hiked Chorro Grande several times and spent literally hundreds of days at Pine Mountain over the years. The place is like a second home to me so I wish all you TdLP riders all the best.


----------



## Bspark (Sep 17, 2020)

From the tourdelospadres web site.. so much irony.. lol 😂 

“If you have a bad attitude or like to complain, please stay at home.”

“If you happen to own an E-Bike, please do yourself a favor and destroy it immediately and buy a self-powered mountain bike“


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

That is 100% correct. Bad attitudes and e-bikes have no place in bikepacking.

Looks like Brian and Dave skipped the Mt. Pinos section? That is odd. I wonder what happened. Looks like they turned around right where the singletrack starts.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Dave said there is a pile of woodchips blocking trail access at the point where they turned around which is why they skipped the Mt. Pinos section. Sounds like a nearby homeowner is trying to block the trailhead at that location. This is the trailhead that nearby residents have used to access the national forest (mostly on horseback). It was fine back in May of this year when I rode it, so its a bummer to hear a resident is sabotaging trail access here. I actually have friends who live in that neighborhood only a few homes away, so I am going to ask them to look into it.

Max, I will probably send you an alternate route later this week for the first 10 miles or so of the tour route.

Dave and Brian got some bonus miles/climbing in at the start and the finish (they rode from SB train station) and this issue was beyond anyone's control, so they are finishers for sure. Great ride guys!!!


----------



## b-money (Feb 20, 2014)

*2020 TDLP Ride Notes October 14,15,16,17,18*


Hello Erin, Here are some post ride notes, thought collections from past 4 days. Thanks so much for you and crew for curating this route!

EPIC!

Riders:Brian Moran (Author) and David Wilson

Parked at SB Train Station to Start and Finish Route

Started roughly 4pm 10/14
Finished roughly 6pm 10/18

Weather

Temps on 10/14 mid 90's, cooled each day until 10/18 to mid 80's during the day. Nightly temps varied between 50-70 degrees depending on elevation. Bivy and light down quilt. Wind Breaker, hat.

Bike

Lynskey Ridgeline Ti, Fox FLoat 32 x 120mm, Ardent 2.4 front, Maxis Ikon 2.35 rear

Story Line

The level of difficulty was high for me and Dave. We were not racing by any means, stopped most nights by 8-9pm, with early start between 4-5am. My food stores consisted of peanut butter, trail mix, dates, and fig bars. I took frozen bean and cheese burritos from stores in Ojai and New Cuyama for later consumption. We ate delicious pizza at Mikes in Frazier park. A large Hawaiian fed two people with some leftovers for the next day. On Saturday we had a 2nd breakfast, after an epic descent from Pine Mountain Club, at "the Place' in Ventucopa, coffee, bacon, eggs and hash-browns. Having a 7.5 liter water capacity was good peace of mind. We kept our supplies topped off since we did not know the water situation exactly. The additional weight made the going a bit tougher. Could really notice the weight difference as the water was used up. The riding was excellent as far as variety, splendor and views. There are just a lot of steep climbs with rough, loose surfaces. The cabin at painted rock was the highlight for me. It took my imagination back to the old west, surrounded by cows and cowboys. I could imagine what shenanigans happened at that place over the years! Wildlife was plentiful in San Rafael Wilderness area, mountain lion spotting on the road, jack rabbits, and bear scat. It was the opening day for quail and bear hunting season. We came across the graces of Francisco and Ceasar from Lompoc, who gave us a cold coke and cool ham sandwiches from their cooler! We chatted about their bear hunting expedition and the process of claiming the mess of success on the steep hills and canyons of the area. Hike-a-bike was plentiful, simply as a way to conserve energy and at times, really the only way forward. There are gems out there to be discovered. Only sweat and patience will get you the rewards to be found. I am so glad to have done the route. I went with my best friend David Wilson, and we will never forget this amazing route and experience.

Water

Plentiful along route, using MSR Ceramic filter pump
Noted locations with water
Counter clockwise direction starting and ending at Potrero Creek.
Took way point when I could see visible water including stated sources

1. Portero Creek at start / End
2. Portero Creek, N34° 28.203' W119° 35.184'
3. Murrieta Road, before 5N33, good flow, N34° 29.185' W119° 32.511'
4. Murrieta Road, Near Santa Ynez Camp, N34° 29.497' W119° 27.109'
5. Murrieta Road, N34° 29.358' W119° 25.607'
6. Murrieta Road, N34° 29.932' W119° 24.124'
7. Murrieta Road, N34° 30.404' W119° 22.805
8. Gridley Rd.,Cistern, Clean Flow, N34° 29.369' W119° 13.395'
9. Gridley Rd.,Upper, Some Bees, Flow across trail, used to cool off, N34° 29.844' W119° 13.877
10.Sespe Creek along hwy 33. No way point. Found surface pools. Used for drinking and cooling off
11.Chorro Camp,Cistern, slow seep, Pumped, tasted sweet, N34° 37.970' W119° 19.098'
12.Ozena Fire Station, spigots, did not test, rode past after single track descent
13.Sespe Creek Hwy 33, did not stop, just a saw from road some water in creek,N34° 43.683' W119° 09.664'
14.Lockwood Creek, Good flow, Cold Refresher,N34° 43.015' W119° 04.217'
15.Frazier Park
16.Pine Mountain Club
17.Venticopa
18.New Cayuma
19.Painted Rock, Spigot at Cabin
20.Choke Chery. Was dripping from pipe into cistern, clean, cold, good taste. Lots of wildlife around
21.Rain Tank, Climbed up top, lifted grate, was full of rain water, could pump in a pinch,N34° 35.768' W119° 43.912'
22.Hidden Camp, Water was a slow drip into cistern, clean,N34° 34.114' W119° 44.265'

Access Issue Frazier park area:
Land access to pine mountain club trails from frazier park. Could not enter at private gate. Unfriendly Land owner of gated property. Mistakenly 

entered property via open gate. Trail access seems to be blocked according to neighbors we talked to later, who urged us not to proceed near the 

property. Re-routed via steinhoff road, to bypass dangerous nighttime highway to Pine Mountain Club. Camped off Mil Protero highway near YMCA 

until early AM. Made way in early AM to Pine Mountain Club.

Mechanical Issues:
Cassette lock-ring kept coming loose. could not tighten properly with tools on hand
Flat rear tire on rock strike near Bluff Cabin. Fixed using Stans Dart
Broken rear skewer handle, prevented removal of tire! Luckily could fix tire without removal
Loose disc caliper lock ring, shimano


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Erin. Good to know about the unfortunate trail sabotage and look forward to see the 10 mile detour for Saturday.

Nice work Brian & David! Your write up really summarizes why we enjoy doing these adventures. 

Looking forward to tackling this this weekend. 

Cheers!

Max


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Brian & David - congratulations on completing the route! Despite many issues, you persevered. It's a proper adventure, and yes the whole Painted Rock area was magical. The whole route was amazing. I'm surprised you were able to find so much water in fall. Good to know - thanks for documenting the locations for posterity.

Thanks for moving the thread to mtbr, Erin!


----------



## HB Dave (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm still on a high from the ride! The tough stuff is fading away and just leaving the smiles and laughs....especially when I cried out scared when a rabbit got wadded up in my back tire. In my delirium paranoia...a thought it was a bob cat climbing up my rig to get me. Another cool thing was sticking my mug out the bivey to enjoy sleeping under the stars...saw three shooting stars Saturday night.

check this video &#8230;. turn volume up for sounds at the end! "Dave & Brian on Tour de los Padres"


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that. That was a great watch. My favorite part was you guys enjoying the view even after a 10 hour low moment. I think that's part of what makes these things so special and builds ones character. Cheers.


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

Took on the Tour route this past Sunday. Wow wow wow. What a long day in the saddle with many ups and downs (literally and figuratively).

Got a sort of late start in town (7:30 instead of the original 6:30 plan). The re-route was pretty easy to find and I didn't run into an issues. Ticked off the first 50 miles (to the restaurant) and took a quick lunch and beer break. Chatted with a group of motos about their own adventure they were on that day and left around 1pm.

The ride through Santa Barbara Canyon was super nice. Creek was dry so I had to conserve energy until Choketree since I was getting low on water. It got pretty cold at the top in the shade, and it was about 4:30pm at this point (about 80 miles in). I had a snack, refilled and picked up the pace up to Big Pine. Long long fire road climbs but the views and slowly setting sun were such a nice sight.

I started dropping into the marine layer around mile 90 and overshot one of the turns which I took down for about 2 miles until I looked at my Garmin and saw "Off Course." I had to double back and added quite a bit of climbing and my first hike a bike until this point. Got back on course and followed the jeep trails until the Camuesa connector. Man I wish I got here with some daylight because the single track was so nice! I did the best I could to ride it clean as the trail has its ups and downs.

Then I got to the Gibraltar Dam. This was probably the lowest point for me during my entire ITT. The map looked like you go around a range which I could not see due to the thick marine layer, and pitch black conditions. I had run out of water (the creeks were dry) and all I could see was endless climbing. I finally found trickle I could fill up my bottles with, and then I pushed again. By now my main headlight died on my bike so I had to use my Black Diamond headlamp which is nowhere near as powerful for Romero Trail. It was super sketchy trying to ride with any speed at all. I still couldn't see any city lights so my mental energy was getting low as I felt I have really hit a wall around that dam. Finally I could see some houses waaaaay down at the bottom of the canyon.

This gave me a second wind and I continued off the trail into Montecito. Jumped on some small trails which were a blast to ride, and you are between these massive estates, and you can smell the fireplaces going and think about how nice it would be to have a hot meal right now! haha.

It's now about 1am and I am finally on the bike path motoring to the pier. The end is in sight, and the pedaling feels super easy. Unfortunately none of my video around the last 20 miles was legible due to the headlamp situation. I got to the pier around 1:30am, hi-fived the route, and went to go find a 7-Eleven for some food and beverages. I ended up sleeping on the beach for a couple of hours reflecting on the epic journey to get to the coast.

Thanks Erin, for putting this route together. It's absolutely beautiful back there and I definitely want to do the proper route next year! Here is a video I put together:


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Wow Max you crushed it! Impressive! And you still had time to make a video and go off route! I will give the old record holder of the tour route the bad news, he is in Taiwan right now working abroad and he has no mountains to ride. I bet this will cheer him up










Hopefully we will see you at the starting line next year for the group ride. Hopefully Covid stays under control and we can actually have a group ride in 2021.


----------



## b-money (Feb 20, 2014)

Great Job Max! Awesome video.

It's funny. Lots of your footage during the day was our night! Some video teleportation as well. No time for video on the Hog Pen HAB!

Hope to meet you someday!

Peace!

Brian


----------



## HB Dave (Sep 1, 2020)

Max -- so inspiring!! Way to go!


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

*Los Padres 2021*

Hi Erin, I just opened up the website after the attempt to ride the route 2 years ago. It looks like there is a new course from 2018. 
I will pull it up and start researching the route. I would love to ride April 8, 2021. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Yep it was a brand new loop route this year. Maybe for next year the both routes can be combined into one big super loop. That would be about 50K feet of climbing over 386 miles!


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

*Los Padres 2021*



ec_duz_it said:


> Yep it was a brand new loop route this year. Maybe for next year the both routes can be combined into one big super loop. That would be about 50K feet of climbing over 386 miles!


Thank you for your reply. I am looking forward to the ride. I will study this course so I am familiar and maybe ride parts if the weather permits.

Thanks again
Nancy


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

*Los Padres 2021*

WOWY I just looked at this years course! That's Crazy. Gridley and Chorro Grande fully loaded. Ouch.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Chorro Grande was a nice hike! : )


----------



## simonfordd (Dec 8, 2020)

*Beta on places to leave a car in Frazier Park?*

Planning on doing a modified Tour route next week and wondering if anyone has suggestions on a place to stash a car in Fraizer, as we plan on shuttling with a car in Santa Barbara. Currently looking at the public library as the main option! Thank you and happy trails.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Most of the streets in Frazier are ok to park a few days. I don't think they have much street sweeping going on out there. Just don't park right in front of someone's house and you should be good. 

It looks like we might have a drought year this winter, and Stagecoach 400 is April 9th. So I think it will be best to shoot for a March 25th, 2021 start. If weather is bad or there is too much snow, then the alternate date will be April 22nd.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Erin, I'm putting this on my to do list. What are good places in Santa Barbara for parking? Hope you have a safe new year!

Phillip


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Phillip, I guess I need to figure out where the starting point will be before we talk about parking. This year some people parked/dropped off at the trailhead and others parked in Montecito near the shops.

I might be wrong about this being a drought year, the next few weeks should tell the story. Lots of snow right now above 4,500 feet from the recent storm. Good news in Frazier Park area---the trailhead gate is no longer blocked by a pile of wood chips. Just confirmed that yesterday. Too bad Dave and Brian got blocked at that location back in October. It is all good now.

For future reference, please make sure to use the public access gate I have a red arrow pointing to in the photo below. Do not ride down the private driveways!


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

If the former and current proper routes were combined, that would be a Very proper route! And a killer with those long climbs. Even more reason to train.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes it would be a beast of a ride. Not as big as the Colorado Trail, but still about 50,000 feet of climbing. If there are enough experienced riders who want to give it a shot, it could be an option this year.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> Yes it would be a beast of a ride. Not as big as the Colorado Trail, but still about 50,000 feet of climbing. If there are enough experienced riders who want to give it a shot, it could be an option this year.


Hi Erin, I've seen 2 dates for the Proper route for 2021. March 25 is listed on your home page and I saw April 8th in an email or somewhere. I understand weather may change the dates, but is it one or the other??


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

When I set the tentative date of April 8th, I didn't realize Stagecoach 400 was on April 9th. It is not always easy to do, but I try to keep at least a 2 week separation from Stagecoach 400 because there are often a few people who want to ride both. New tentative date is March 25th. The back-up date (in the case of too much rain or snow) is April 22nd.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks Erin! So I am looking for a weekend to do the section of Chorro Grande to Ventucopa if anyone is interested. I may do an overnight or 1 day half and the other half another day. That would require a shuttle. Also if and when there is no snow.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

I rode up Chorro Grande on Saturday. When I got to Pine Mountain Road there was still plenty of snow. I went up the trail to see what it was like on the other side but I turned around and went back down Chorro because there was too much snow. Really, not sure if it was a lot of snow but enough for me not knowing the trail. Will do parts of the route next weekend. Its suppose to warm up


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks for the trail report! Yes that last storm dumped a good amount of snow at the higher elevations. Good to know it has already mostly melted on the south (Chorro) side. The snow tends to stick around much longer on the north facing side.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Erin,

Here's a possible Very Proper Route for those who like suffering. TDLP 2020 proper

374 miles. 34,000 feet climbing. Start and end at Stearns wharf. Close accommodations, food, parking.

I'm thinking about it as an ITT to start wednesday, the 24th. Not yet decided but am looking at logistics.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow, I’m still trying to psych myself up for 280miles, and 30,000vert! However excited to see what you come up with...I’m in Cayucos, backpacked in some of that area a lot, and want to ride it now. I wanted to ride it last year, but times were/are weird. However it might have been best to pass and train more because I feel more ready now😜. I finally figured out how to play hookie from work semi consistently, and I’ve been getting some good training rides in, no weight, ouch. 
I rode the Continental Divide 20 years ago, 50ish days. Brian Lucido, 12days, or something like that !?!? In our defense, we visited friends, worked, went to concerts and slept lol! I rode SE Asia too, and am so stoked to be getting back into it!
Anyways, do I need to register? Anything formal you need from me, or just show up? For the record, I’m just in to meet some new people, and finish the damn thing. -Braden


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Philip, the mega loop you are describing is a lot more than 34,000 feet of climbing. It is more like 50,000 ft of climbing. If anyone can finish that route, I am sure you can handle it! 

I was able to get back to the Quatal Canyon area last weekend. I always knew there were some moto trails there but I wasn't sure if they were too sandy to ride or not. They are actually pretty fun and they will be a nice addition to both routes. The Quatal Canyon section will now be a mix of singletrack, dry wash, and the main dirt road. The dry wash is pretty fun if you ride the edges which are much harder then the middle of the wash where 4wd and motos ride. Should be more interesting riding through that area. A few photos below.

Braden, I will have registration up for tracking about 10 to 14 days before the group start. Probably no group happy hour social this year, but we will see where we are at with Covid by the end of March. Most of us will probably not get our vaccines by then.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Thanks! I am leaning towards the normal proper route. Logistics are poor for the longer loop. But, I'm considering starting at Lake of the Woods (LOW) due to my logistics: much less driving for me. If I do it, and from LOW, I would still drop down romero canyon road and back up to the saddle to ensure I complete the full route.

From those pictures, it looks nice. 

Once you open registration, when would you close registration?


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks! I’ll check back in as we get closer to the start date. - Braden


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Registration will remain open. But for rental SPOT trackers, deadline is about 8-10 days prior to start date to allow for delivery of tracking devices.


----------



## uptightstiff (Aug 21, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> The date for 2021 is set as tentatively Thursday April 8th, 2021. But that date is tentative only.
> 
> Happy trails,
> 
> -EC


EC seeing 4/8 on here and 3/25 on website. Which one is the tentative one as of now?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Website is correct:

*2021 Start Dates: Final start dates will be announced by January 31st, 2021.*
Proper Loop Route: Tentative start date/time is Thursday March 25, 2021 at 6:30 am. 
Back-up start date (in case of inclement weather) is Thursday April 22, 2021.
Tour Route: Tentative start date/time is Friday March 26, 2021 at 7:30 am. 
Back-up start date (in case of inclement weather) is Friday April 23, 2021.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi again, I understand the start date is set tentatively. What about the Proper route, is that also still being stitched together, or is it a good idea to start diving deeper into the 2020 route? Thanks, -Braden


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Proper route is still being worked on, and some trails need further investigation. But last years route will work for planning purposes.

I do have the final version of the shorter "tour" route almost complete though. Here it is below. (the waypoints have not been marked yet). The tour route will go through Cuyama this year and incorporate Painted Rock. Also bringing back the old route that goes by Little/Big Caliente Hot Springs. The hot springs will make a nice destination for night #2 for those looking to make it a 3 day/2 night ride. TDLP_TOUR_ROUTE_2021


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Awesome! I’m looking forward to seeing the ‘proper’ route you come up with. When are you expecting to lock it down? I saw a lion today in my local park, her/his tail seemed to be as long as my bike! I spooked it and it darted left off a fire road. I didn’t have the 🥜 to pass that spot and choose to retreat back up a climb I haven’t done in a decade. Almost cleared it to my surprise. Enjoy the storm coming!


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> Proper route is still being worked on, and some trails need further investigation. But last years route will work for planning purposes.
> 
> I do have the final version of the shorter "tour" route almost complete though. Here it is below. (the waypoints have not been marked yet). The tour route will go through Cuyama this year and incorporate Painted Rock. Also bringing back the old route that goes by Little/Big Caliente Hot Springs. The hot springs will make a nice destination for night #2 for those looking to make it a 3 day/2 night ride. TDLP_TOUR_ROUTE_2021


For the long route you take us up the 166 to Aliso/Sierre Madre to Painted Cave Campground. How does the dirt hold up in rain. I may go out there Saturday if its not too soggy. By the way I hiked up Boulder Canyon last week and its in good condition as long as there is no snow. 3 down trees but you can tell they are out there maintaining the trail. I also rode through San Guillermo and it was all hero dirt! I am afraid to try Pino's area because I am sure it is loaded with snow


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Braden, not sure when it will be locked down. The plan was to do the loop route on dry years and the older point to point route on wet years. Definitely still leaning towards the loop route since we didn't have a group start last year and only a handful of people got to ride it. 

Nancy, thanks for the trail report. Sounds like one more tree feel on Boulder Canyon since I was last on it back in November. I saw 2 small downed trees on the trail back then. Aliso and McPherson trails will probably be too muddy still by this Saturday, and there will probably be snow up there too. I don't know that for certain, but that is my best guess.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks, Got it. That loop looks good to me, but I'll check in from time to time to see if you change it up. I was considering driving down later this week to ride the first sections...do you think the stuff leading out of Santa Barbara, into Ojai, the bypass and just beyond will be rideable? If I rode it Sunday, it would only have about 1.5 days to dry out...
Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks! -Braden


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> Braden, not sure when it will be locked down. The plan was to do the loop route on dry years and the older point to point route on wet years. Definitely still leaning towards the loop route since we didn't have a group start last year and only a handful of people got to ride it.
> 
> Nancy, thanks for the trail report. Sounds like one more tree feel on Boulder Canyon since I was last on it back in November. I saw 2 small downed trees on the trail back then. Aliso and McPherson trails will probably be too muddy still by this Saturday, and there will probably be snow up there too. I don't know that for certain, but that is my best guess.


That's too bad. I really wanted to hit this section but I will wait.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Romero trail is one of the few trails that is rideable right after a rain. It drains really well. Most other trails I would allow 72 hours to dry out before riding. This loop might be doable by Sunday, its a really fun one. Romero_Divide_Franklin


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks!!


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

The first stretch of route from SB, to Ojai is in great shape. I little soft, and slow around the reservoir, but otherwise perfect. Warmer weather, and bags will be the game changer, but a good scouting mission for sure. I ran into a couple going the other way. It was nice to follow their tracks in the few muddy sections...


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Now it's EC's turn.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Lol well, we hiked up Pine Mountain Road yesterday and did some snowboarding. Some fun small runs slightly above 5,000 feet, but snow is melting fast at that elevation. Above 6500 feet is a lot of snow, but I can't say how much for sure, I didn't make it that far up with a 35 lb kid on my back! I ran into Nick R. riding up in the snow on his cross bike! Hopefully he will show up for TDLP attempt #3 this year.


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Newbie to this forum. Please go lightly. 
I use Gaia GPS.
On the TDLP web page, I clicked on "Proper Loop Route" and downloaded "TDLP_2020_Proper_Final_2_29_2020.gpx"
Downloaded this gpx file to Gaia GPS--works great!  Thank you!
Unfortunately, the gpx file associated with the link "Proper Loop Route Waypoints" is a file that only has waypoints for the western half of the loop. The problem seems to be that it is the SAME gpx file as the one associated with "Tour Route Waypoints," a file called "TDLP_Tour_Route_Waypoints_.gpx"
Can anyone help?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks Steve, that was my bad. The link for the proper loop waypoints was not correct. It is now correct on the website. Keep in mind those are last years routes/waypoints for planning purposes only. 2021 routes will be different.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Nice one EC! Can't believe you kiddo has gotten so big. but my youngest turns 24 this month

You kind of answered my question about the proper route: it's not finalized. do you feel March 25th is essentially final? Looks like I'm in and will start in SB with the grand depart. I'm excited for the loop version!!!


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

I am grateful for your reply and for the efforts of everyone on this thread. I have beaten all the paths in the SLO area and am hoping to branch out. The most conservative path to follow for someone like me outside the SB footprint would probably be to wait until others have done the loop this year, and read reports back on the state of water and trails. At my age, we don't want to ski the first path through the snow if we don't have to.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Steve W said:


> I am grateful for your reply and for the efforts of everyone on this thread. I have beaten all the paths in the SLO area and am hoping to branch out. The most conservative path to follow for someone like me outside the SB footprint would probably be to wait until others have done the loop this year, and read reports back on the state of water and trails. At my age, we don't want to ski the first path through the snow if we don't have to.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi Steve, I just rode the first stretch from SB to Ojai and the route is in great shape, lots of water. I took two large water bottles, but one bottle and a pump would have been fine....


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

I think we should still shoot for the March 25 date, but keep in mind that if there is bad weather or too much snow pack, that we might need postpone until mid/late April. Any opinions are welcome.

Last year the route was not rideable until late April due to a freak mid April winter storm that brought 14 inches of snow. The year before, the route was not reasonable until mid April. But there was one rider who managed the snow and rode it in early April of 2019.

Historically there have been a few ITT riders who have completed the route in March with good weather. Its just luck of the draw with the weather...


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

I probably would prefer a little snow over 100 degrees of heat😜


----------



## PConneely (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi all - new to this forum....not new cycling racing & touring but new to multi-day bikepacking, so planning to take on the Tour route. Hoping it is able to maintain the March date as I will be out of town for most of April. This forum and the prior year accounts on the main website have been great sources of intel for a rookie.


----------



## jr.sulky (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey guys,
Short-course (Tour) fanatic here, with some mini updates:

Big Pine to Hidden Potrero is a buttery, heavenly road at the moment. Nothing to stop a fast flowy descent for ~20 miles. If you decide to stop in at Bluff Camp, you'll find a perfectly reworked cabin, BBQ rack, tables, bear box, etc... Worth the 100 yard detour off the trail to check out.

Going to scout Romero Camuesa road back to Little Caliente Hot Springs and report what I find. Past few months have shown some potential mud pits maintained well by the heavy moto/atv traffic; as comedic as quicksand @ 20mph can be...

Glad to see so many interested in the Tour route. 'Twill be fun! None of this would be possible without Erin, thanks EC_duz_it!














-Joey


----------



## Torian17 (Feb 2, 2017)

I see the website says the final start dates will be post by January 31...am I missing where those new dates are posted? Wanting to make sure my other bike trips don't impede on this one.

Thanks!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Proper Loop Route: Start date/time is Thursday March 25, 2021 at 6:30 am. 
Tour Route: Start date/time is Friday March 26, 2021 at 7:30 am.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> Proper Loop Route: Start date/time is Thursday March 25, 2021 at 6:30 am.
> Tour Route: Start date/time is Friday March 26, 2021 at 7:30 am.


Hi Erin, going to ask the same question again. I want to go ride the Cuddy Valley section tomorrow or Sunday all the way to Ventucopa. Do you think I will hit snow?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah there will be snow. If there is still a little snow down in Cuddy Valley at 5,000 feet then there will be snow for sure up higher on the mountain. WebCam - The Cuddy Valley Cam in Southern California


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Outside the TDLP footprint, but perhaps relevant to long haul truckers (Dario?) going from SLO to Ojai...
Queen Bee campground has clear water both in the cement basin in the tunnel. You can hear it gurgling also through the pipe on the other side of the road and below. I turned on the faucet and water came out rusty, then clear.


----------



## Torian17 (Feb 2, 2017)

My partner for the Tour Route is bailing on me...does anyone do this alone? Or do people group up at the start line? Been training hard and don't want to miss out!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

It sounds like Joey, his friends and PConneley are doing the tour route, and I might ride the tour route this year too (my out of shape dad body is more conducive to the shorter route).

Quick update- Here is the updated elevation profile/ cue sheet for this years tour route. I will try and get the proper loop route and cue sheet up soon. Proper route will also go through Little and Big Caliente Hot Springs this year, since Santa Cruz/Little Pine trail is still not fully restored.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Torian17 said:


> My partner for the Tour Route is bailing on me...does anyone do this alone? Or do people group up at the start line? Been training hard and don't want to miss out!


IMO these events are best done alone unless you have no time restrictions or are planning a touring pace. You'll often meet up and ride with others especially if there is a group start but being on your own gives you the freedom to ride on when you're feeling good or stop when you need/want to stop without concern for anyone else. When you plan to ride with others you'll often feel good or need to stop at different times. In my experience this makes it a lot harder and slower to finish long routes like TDLP. Issues get magnified with fatigue and soreness over long distance. So for me, I want to be able to crank out miles when I'm feeling good and not have to worry about anyone else. I ride along a lot normally including lots of remote backcountry with night riding, so doing bikepacking events alone doesn't bother me. Your comfort level may be different based on your experience. But yeah, lots of people do these events solo.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Me and sean allen will be hitting the proper route. excited to see what it is.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

The proper loop route is finalized. TDLP_Proper_Loop_Route_2021

The waypoints and cue sheet still needs updating.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Torian17 said:


> My partner for the Tour Route is bailing on me...does anyone do this alone? Or do people group up at the start line? Been training hard and don't want to miss out!


Hello Torian, I'm riding it solo. I'm happy to ride with others, but will probably get dropped on the first climb lol! I'm counting on lots of music, day-dreaming, and the occasional conversation when/if we cross paths with other riders. Hope to see you there...
-Braden


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> The proper loop route is finalized. TDLP_Proper_Loop_Route_2021
> 
> The waypoints and cue sheet still needs updating.


EC, I plan on scouting a little more route this weekend...I see the new route, but without way points and cue sheet, I'm not sure if the section from SB to Ojai is the same as 2020? Is the route out of Ojai the same as 2020? Or better yet, any changes from 2020 over the first 75 miles? Thanks! -Braden


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Braden, use the below link for 2020 2021 overlays.









TDLP 2021 proper






caltopo.com


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Am I seeing this right...looks like the only change is near Quatal Canyon, and the last stretch back to Romero? Thanks!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

The only 3 sections that changed are: 1) Starts at Stearns Wharf and ends at the Brewhouse. 2) Quatal Canyon is a mix of the main dirt road, the dry wash and some singletrack instead of just the main dirt road. 3) No Camuesa connector trail, instead the route takes Camuesa Road (which has sort of turned into a mix of singletrack and doubletrack now that only motobikes and mtbs are riding it. It is too narrow for the other types of OHVs to ride it ever since that road was damaged due to the Rey Fire. Aliso Campground to the bottom of Romero Trail will be nice long stretch of 100% dirt riding.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Now for a technical question.

At mile 251-252 for the proper route, must we go out to little caliente spring or can we continue on romero camuesa road?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Any little out and back is optional. There are two near Painted Rock as well, just included as part of the route to guide riders towards points of interest.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Ok I see the route is now 276 miles. This is now the final route and cue sheets to follow. Just confirming to make sure I have the correct file 😊


----------



## CARPAS (Feb 16, 2021)

This goal is such an all-time component to an already mega-epic tour! Curious what good causes and local needs are out there that other TDLP participants are already thinking about or fundraising for, especially ones that connect back to the Los Padres. Los Padres ForestWatch, Los Padres Forest Association, Channel Islands Restoration, Wilderness Youth Project are the first examples that come to mind. Also keen on the concept of fundraising for a specific something ie Santa Cruz trail restoration, efforts opposing Pine Mount logging or efforts opposing new oil wells on the Carrizo, etc. Thoughts?

*TDLP GOALS:*
Raise money for charity. All riders are encouraged to start their own crowd funding charity of their choice. It is amazing how much money you can raise for a good cause when your friends and family see you doing something challenging. Plus, you will be more likely to push yourself to finish! Remember, your experience on the trail can be more meaningful than just a bike ride.


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Erin & all, I just submitted my vacation request for the Proper route, see y'all at the dolphin fountain! (I requested 5 days off, pushing to finish in 4, so back of the pack conversing with Braden .


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey there! Been following the TDLP for a few years and really want to jump into the Tour Route this year. I'm a pretty competent rider but most likely going to be doing the tour route solo. I'd love to join a small group of slow pokes. I also am wondering about bike recs? I have a full suspension mtb and a rigid rig that I usually use for bike packing, any guidance is welcome.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

CARPAS said:


> This goal is such an all-time component to an already mega-epic tour! Curious what good causes and local needs are out there that other TDLP participants are already thinking about or fundraising for, especially ones that connect back to the Los Padres. Los Padres ForestWatch, Los Padres Forest Association, Channel Islands Restoration, Wilderness Youth Project are the first examples that come to mind. Also keen on the concept of fundraising for a specific something ie Santa Cruz trail restoration, efforts opposing Pine Mount logging or efforts opposing new oil wells on the Carrizo, etc. Thoughts?
> 
> *TDLP GOALS:*
> Raise money for charity. All riders are encouraged to start their own crowd funding charity of their choice. It is amazing how much money you can raise for a good cause when your friends and family see you doing something challenging. Plus, you will be more likely to push yourself to finish! Remember, your experience on the trail can be more meaningful than just a bike ride.





Hallie said:


> Hey there! Been following the TDLP for a few years and really want to jump into the Tour Route this year. I'm a pretty competent rider but most likely going to be doing the tour route solo. I'd love to join a small group of slow pokes. I also am wondering about bike recs? I have a full suspension mtb and a rigid rig that I usually use for bike packing, any guidance is welcome.


I just today put this out to my friends and family for ideas. Sounds like a friend of mine is interested in marketing a live streaming concert. The concert will be for a cause of my choice. Working out the details, but so happy to have my community jump at the chance to help with this aspect of the mission. I'll let you know what we come up with...
-Braden


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Hey there! Been following the TDLP for a few years and really want to jump into the Tour Route this year. I'm a pretty competent rider but most likely going to be doing the tour route solo. I'd love to join a small group of slow pokes. I also am wondering about bike recs? I have a full suspension mtb and a rigid rig that I usually use for bike packing, any guidance is welcome.


Looking at the tour route a rigid bike would likely be fine if you're comfortable with it and a little rougher ride. I'll be on the proper route with rigid like i did in 2018.

Have fun and experience the joy of being out there!!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m going hard tail, trying to source a solid wheel set without going too heavy... I was convinced that I wanted to go with a heavier carbon wheel, but now I’m backtracking towards a lighter, but solid alloy set...any favorites? Obviously trying to find a set that’s accessible relatively soon...


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Good to hear Marin is back this year! Alrighty, waypoints have been added to both routes now. Just need to finish the cue sheet for the proper route. But this should be plenty of information to start planning from. TDLP_Proper_Loop_Route_2021 TDLP_Tour_Route_2021

If you want to support organizations that actually do on-the-ground trail work in the Los Padres, I would suggest giving a donation to Los Padres Forest Association or Sage Trail Alliance. I have also heard good things about Central Coast Concerned Mountain Bikers.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> Good to hear Marin is back this year! Alrighty, waypoints have been added to both routes now. Just need to finish the cue sheet for the proper route. But this should be plenty of information to start planning from. TDLP_Proper_Loop_Route_2021 TDLP_Tour_Route_2021
> 
> If you want to support organizations that actually do on-the-ground trail work in the Los Padres, I would suggest giving a donation to Los Padres Forest Association or Sage Trail Alliance. I have also heard good things about Central Coast Concerned Mountain Bikers.


I give to both organizations because I love all the work LPFA and Sage have done. I also give to Ojai Land conservancy. I am putting that out there because you mentioned it and I cant wait for this crazy brutal freaken ride. I am scared but its the fear that brings excitement. Please one request! No Snow : )


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

We got to sample little caliente hot springs this past weekend. The upper hot spring is really hot, the middle one is less hot. Perfect weather except the night fog got our sleeping bags wet. There is water at Escondido Creek, Santa Ynez River, Indian Creek and at Hidden Potrero Camp. Mono creek is surprisingly bone dry, but it is right 
next to Indian Creek, so no big deal. There is a small amount of water near Pendola Ranger station, but its not too appetizing.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> We got to sample little caliente hot springs this past weekend. The upper hot spring is really hot, the middle one is less hot. Perfect weather except the night fog got our sleeping bags wet. There is water at Escondido Creek, Santa Ynez River, Indian Creek and at Hidden Potrero Camp. Mono creek is surprisingly bone dry, but it is right
> next to Indian Creek, so no big deal. There is a small amount of water near Pendola Ranger station, but its not too appetizing.
> View attachment 1917929


I was out there also. We camped at little caliente Saturday just for an overnight. We filtered water above the Springs off to the left just a few feet away. there was no sulpher smell and the water was clear


----------



## Nruizo (Feb 24, 2021)

Erin, I told you this year was the year. Really excited for the new route!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

We missed you by one night. We were there on Friday evening.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Hallie said:


> Hey there! Been following the TDLP for a few years and really want to jump into the Tour Route this year. I'm a pretty competent rider but most likely going to be doing the tour route solo. I'd love to join a small group of slow pokes. I also am wondering about bike recs? I have a full suspension mtb and a rigid rig that I usually use for bike packing, any guidance is welcome.


Rigid. FS is too heavy. at least for me


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Everything is up and ready now. Routes, waypoints, cues, registration, etc. If I missed anything, let me know! Ride / Route Info

Please note, hard deadline for SPOT rentals is *March 18th.*


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

nancyrides said:


> Rigid. FS is too heavy. at least for me


Thanks for the input. I'm a first time TDLPer and I'd love to talk to someone who has done it before. Can I ask you some questions off this forum? Lemme know


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Hallie, yes its an open forum. you can ask all the questions you want. I didn't complete the course on my own 2 years ago but I pretty much know the new course.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> Everything is up and ready now. Routes, waypoints, cues, registration, etc. If I missed anything, let me know! Ride / Route Info
> 
> Please note, hard deadline for SPOT rentals is *March 18th.*


Que sheets are awesome! I always handwrite on my elevation map LOL. For the 3 separate files. Do you suggest we download the files separately rather than 1 big file?


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

nancyrides said:


> Hallie, yes its an open forum. you can ask all the questions you want. I didn't complete the course on my own 2 years ago but I pretty much know the new course.


My biggest questions are around the time frame it would take to compete the tour route. I can't take off more days than monday and Tuesday, and I'm wondering - as a pretty fit and competent rider- is 4 days enough time? Also do you ride with a secondary GPS or just use the SPOT? thanks for taking the time to help!


----------



## jr.sulky (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey guys, update on some of the tour/proper route stuff:

1. Just scouted the section from Upper Oso (not part of the route) across Big Pine to Sierra Madre, and out to Aliso Campground with Matt, who is also riding the TDLP Tour route. We are planning a 3 day pace
2. Aliso Trail is looking great compared to what it was (not sure there was a trail at all?).
3. The 10~ miles on Sierra Madre fire road are absolutely STUNNING. 3.5-4 miles of cattle trodden road, loosens up the muscles! 😂 😖
4. Chokecherry has plenty of flowing water (not frozen).
5. Light snow patches (for February) on the backside of Big Pine. Big Pine only has 1 obvious fallen tree to cross on the north face, a short distance from the summit. The hike up to the summit (Wilderness, please respect it and leave your bike on the fire road) looks to have some serious deadfall piled up ~100yards up the trail, I did not pass the deadfall to see further.
6. The ride from there down to Bluff camp is cleaner than I've seen before (only explored it 4 times, so what do I know), with very little rockslide damage.

Weather allowing, this may be one of the smoothest rides to see some extraordinary terrain. Thanks Erin!


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

@nancyrides - I suggest downloading each file independently. I use a garmin etrex 20x which requires each file separately.

@Hallie - Since you are fit and competent you will likely finish on the 3rd day. I did the proper route in 2018 as a point to point. If you can ride 15 hours per day, you should do fine.

I will do the proper route this year and am excited for the loop version. The Spot is only a tracker. I will have the route on my phone as a backup to my etrex. I have the Caltopo app and I can use it offline. So, it is good to have a backup.

Phillip


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Erin, Can you expound on parking opportunities in Santa Barbara?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

If you download the 3 separate files, it should download as one zip file. Then just unzip and the 3 separate gpx files are there. 

3 nights/ 4 days is plenty of time to complete the shorter tour route. A group of 4 guys back in 2017 did the tour route using that same pace. Most finish with only 1 or 2 nights out. A few racers have done it with no sleep at all. 

As for the proper loop route, I suggest allowing 5 days/4 nights. It can of course be done slower or faster, but that is a good average timeframe to shoot for.

I think Joey rode up and over Big Pine this past weekend and hit some snow. He said it was not that deep and it was passable. He might have some photos. 

Below are free street parking locations in Santa Barbara. Just make sure you read the signs before parking. Each block and each side of the street have different rules. There is street sweeping on Thursdays on some of these blocks so don't park on those blocks if you are doing the group start. Also some blocks are "residential permit only" so don't park on those blocks. These are approximate addressees of where I have parked many times in my neighborhood. There are other blocks not listed here, but I can usually find something on one of these blocks. 

518 De La Vina Street
618 De La Vina Street
623 Bradbury Street
318 Ortega Sreet
609 Castillo Street
319 West Cota Street
223 West Cota Street


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Hallie said:


> My biggest questions are around the time frame it would take to compete the tour route. I can't take off more days than monday and Tuesday, and I'm wondering - as a pretty fit and competent rider- is 4 days enough time? Also do you ride with a secondary GPS or just use the SPOT? thanks for taking the time to help!


I ride with the Garmin 1030 and a mini Inreach. Its worth the purchase! I am awful with navigation, ha! hence why I didn't finish 2 years ago. I plan only to ride in daylight. Its not important for me to finish it in record time. I love the backcountry and I plan to see it all. You


PL Scott said:


> @nancyrides - I suggest downloading each file independently. I use a garmin etrex 20x which requires each file separately.
> 
> @Hallie - Since you are fit and competent you will likely finish on the 3rd day. I did the proper route in 2018 as a point to point. If you can ride 15 hours per day, you should do fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil! I will do that.
Hallie, I ride with a Garmin 1030 and a Mini Inreach. Both are worth the purchase. My navigation skills are blahhh but learning, hence why I didn't finish 2 years ago. Thanks for the encouragement. I plan only to ride in daylight. I love the backcountry and want to see it all. All that elevation up front is going to be a humdinger. As for your Tour ride, its 170 miles, if you take 50miles a day that gives you 4 days to complete. You can do it by Tuesday  DO IT!


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> If you download the 3 separate files, it should download as one zip file. Then just unzip and the 3 separate gpx files are there.
> 
> 3 nights/ 4 days is plenty of time to complete the shorter tour route. A group of 4 guys back in 2017 did the tour route using that same pace. Most finish with only 1 or 2 nights out. A few racers have done it with no sleep at all.
> 
> ...


I am so excited. Thank you Erin


----------



## OnTheDaily (Mar 3, 2021)

jr.sulky said:


> Hey guys, update on some of the tour/proper route stuff:
> 
> 1. Just scouted the section from Upper Oso (not part of the route) across Big Pine to Sierra Madre, and out to Aliso Campground with Matt, who is also riding the TDLP Tour route. We are planning a 3 day pace
> 2. Aliso Trail is looking great compared to what it was (not sure there was a trail at all?).
> ...


First time rider, long time lurker here going along with Sulky on the tour route. Can confirm the section between Aliso and Hidden Potrero up and over Big Pine is in great shape. Rode it on a rigid gravel grinder with 47mm tires.

Erin - sick route! Did someone ask for big pine snow pictures? All very traversable. Stoked for the end of the month!


----------



## donmccurdy (Mar 4, 2021)

Looking at doing the tour route with a friend, we have a gravel bike with 46mm tires and cyclocross bike with 38mm tires. Has anyone done the route on a CX bike / that sound like a bad idea?


----------



## OnTheDaily (Mar 3, 2021)

@donmccurdy My "skinny-tire" bike was wonderful to ride along Buckhorn Rd between Paradise and Cuyama. I have not ridden from the Start->Aliso Park so can't comment on that section, but most everything from Aliso on into SB should be fine on those bikes, maybe minus the short cattle-trodden section @jr.sulky alluded to and a bit of the descent down Romero.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi All, quick question/advise... I promised my 8 year old a 1, or 2 nighter before the TDLP. He just received his custom frame bag and is super excited. We obviously can’t cover too much ground, but it would be cool to see something new, and see another part of the route. I’m thinking about driving out on the 166 to Cueyama, parking at that hotel, or restaurant, climbing towards the Painted Rock camp site...good call? Fires ok? Water(can pack, no biggie)? Thanks!!!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> If you download the 3 separate files, it should download as one zip file. Then just unzip and the 3 separate gpx files are there.
> 
> 3 nights/ 4 days is plenty of time to complete the shorter tour route. A group of 4 guys back in 2017 did the tour route using that same pace. Most finish with only 1 or 2 nights out. A few racers have done it with no sleep at all.
> 
> ...


I parked at the train station recently, 3 days, no cost, no problems.


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

Braden said:


> Hi All, quick question/advise... I promised my 8 year old a 1, or 2 nighter before the TDLP. He just received his custom frame bag and is super excited. We obviously can't cover too much ground, but it would be cool to see something new, and see another part of the route. I'm thinking about driving out on the 166 to Cueyama, parking at that hotel, or restaurant, climbing towards the Painted Rock camp site...good call? Fires ok? Water(can pack, no biggie)? Thanks!!!


I'd say err towards an easy route (with possibility to extend.) 
Here's some of my favorite bikpack-with-kids routes 
1. East Camino Cielo drop off - Murietta Divide - camp up Matilija - breakfast in Ojai - bike trail to Ventura - train back to SB
2. WInchester gun club drop off - West Camino Cielo - Refugio Rd - camp at Refugio beach- ride back to SB (this doesn't quite count as bikepacking but the Refugio campsite is so cool.
3. Park at Divide Peak East Camino Cielo - Big Caliente Hot Springs / camp at Middle Santa Ynez
4. Gifford Ranch off 166 (old farm equipment to look at)


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Braden said:


> Hi All, quick question/advise... I promised my 8 year old a 1, or 2 nighter before the TDLP. He just received his custom frame bag and is super excited. We obviously can't cover too much ground, but it would be cool to see something new, and see another part of the route. I'm thinking about driving out on the 166 to Cueyama, parking at that hotel, or restaurant, climbing towards the Painted Rock camp site...good call? Fires ok? Water(can pack, no biggie)? Thanks!!!


For an 8 year old I would recommend riding in the Carrizo plain national monument (part of the old proper route). You could loop Elkhorn Road with Soda Lake Road. If doing the full length of both of those roads is too much distance, there are other roads that cut across the valley to cut the route shorter. There is nothing too steep there if you stay in the valley area, unless you decide to do an out and back and ride up to one of the ridgelines on one of the other roads. I don't know the current status of the water spigots at Selby Campground. You could call the visitors center and ask if the spigots are working. You could stash some water off of Elkhorn road as you drive into the national monument from highway 166 and then you could start your ride near Soda Lake or near the Visitors Center. Here is a map: https://www.blm.gov/sites/blm.gov/f...ational-monument-recreation-map-and-guide.pdf


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

marin_s said:


> I'd say err towards an easy route (with possibility to extend.)
> Here's some of my favorite bikpack-with-kids routes
> 1. East Camino Cielo drop off - Murietta Divide - camp up Matilija - breakfast in Ojai - bike trail to Ventura - train back to SB
> 2. WInchester gun club drop off - West Camino Cielo - Refugio Rd - camp at Refugio beach- ride back to SB (this doesn't quite count as bikepacking but the Refugio campsite is so cool.
> ...


Thank You! I'll take a look at these, primarily #3. Do you think the ride I mentioned is difficult? It looks pretty flat, 700' of climbing and 7 miles to the first potential camp spot. He can probably manage the next 3 miles to more camping, trees, better views, even if he pushes. From here to Painted Rock is another 7-8 miles and we would only do this if we had two nights. Its all down hill back....
Thanks again! -Braden


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> For an 8 year old I would recommend riding in the Carrizo plain national monument (part of the old proper route). You could loop Elkhorn Road with Soda Lake Road. If doing the full length of both of those roads is too much distance, there are other roads that cut across the valley to cut the route shorter. There is nothing too steep there if you stay in the valley area, unless you decide to do an out and back and ride up to one of the ridgelines on one of the other roads. I don't know the current status of the water spigots at Selby Campground. You could call the visitors center and ask if the spigots are working. You could stash some water off of Elkhorn road as you drive into the national monument from highway 166 and then you could start your ride near Soda Lake or near the Visitors Center. Here is a map: https://www.blm.gov/sites/blm.gov/f...ational-monument-recreation-map-and-guide.pdf


Thank You! However, we would like to stay off the road as much as possible and the kids wants trees. It seems like the first 7-8 miles of the ride i mentioned is flat, or 700' of climb. Then it looks like the next 3 miles get steep, but into the trees. I'm pretty sure he can handle 10 miles, even with his first introduction to HAB. From here to painted rock is a bigger commitment, but we might have 2 nights and its downhill all the way back...? Thanks again for your insight! Are the first couple camps i mentioned pretty? trees? fires ok(marshmallows)?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

I think climbing up to Painted Rock would be too difficult for most 8 year olds. But you know your child's capabilities much better than I do.

One other ride that comes to mind is just doing Grade Valley Road as an out and back (off of lockwood valley road). There are pine trees, water crossings, etc. And the road is 100% closed to cars right now.


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Carizzo Plains, Shelby Campground.


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Trying to spread the word far and wide about an NSF study being done by Emory University about bicycling, effort, and pain. I participated and was interviewed yesterday. Seems they are getting a lot of racers and recreationalists, but were only vaguely aware of back-country bike racers. Please spread the word! https://emorycollege.co1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_4JcmJH7iH5OAZg1


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Correct link to Emory study


----------



## Cycling-trivialities (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi All,
My name is Dillon, I run Sage Trail Alliance, the trail stewardship that maintains and clears a large number of trails on this route! I'm also a pretty big fan of bike packing and bike racing of all kinds. I wanted to note for all here, since it seems you all explore the backcountry that sage has brushed and restored the following trails in the past year: Arroyo Burro, Murietta, Matias, N. Tunnel, Devils Canyon, Camuesa, Santa Cruz Trail, 19 oaks, and begun on Fourbush. That isn't counting our work on front country trails including Romero, Jesusita, tunnel, cold springs, san ysidro. etc.
Anyhow, I hope you all are able to get out and onto the newly restored trails as well as the classics on this tour! I'll likely do the amended FKT this year at an enjoyable pace but head down Santa Cruz Trail instead of Camuesa fire road.
Always feel free to ping me about trails that need work or if you want to come out and volunteer. We can always use fundraising help, so if you feel inclined - we'd be humbled to work with you to raise funds through your TDLP rides!
Cheers,
Dillon


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Dillon, mucho thanks for all your hard work, I have been having fun riding Matias Potrero Trail lately and it is looking sweet. Looking forward to having volunteer trail work days again soon.

Is upper Santa Cruz Trail rideable from the top? Obviously there is that one shale slide section that you have to walk (that part was always a walk) but how is it from Happy Hollow down to the Cliffs of Insanity? I know SAGE and LPFA have been working on it over the past few months. Is it ready to ride? Santa Cruz Trail was part of the 2014 through 2016 routes. It is not too late for a last minute change in route if you think upper Santa Cruz Trail is mostly rideable. I trust your judgement.

Photo below from 2016


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Cycling-trivialities said:


> Hi All,
> My name is Dillon, I run Sage Trail Alliance, the trail stewardship that maintains and clears a large number of trails on this route! I'm also a pretty big fan of bike packing and bike racing of all kinds. I wanted to note for all here, since it seems you all explore the backcountry that sage has brushed and restored the following trails in the past year: Arroyo Burro, Murietta, Matias, N. Tunnel, Devils Canyon, Camuesa, Santa Cruz Trail, 19 oaks, and begun on Fourbush. That isn't counting our work on front country trails including Romero, Jesusita, tunnel, cold springs, san ysidro. etc.
> Anyhow, I hope you all are able to get out and onto the newly restored trails as well as the classics on this tour! I'll likely do the amended FKT this year at an enjoyable pace but head down Santa Cruz Trail instead of Camuesa fire road.
> Always feel free to ping me about trails that need work or if you want to come out and volunteer. We can always use fundraising help, so if you feel inclined - we'd be humbled to work with you to raise funds through your TDLP rides!
> ...


Bro, my zone is North of your awesome work, so I was trying to fund raise for the guys around here doing the same work. Without getting to deep, they have plenty of coin, so I switched gears snd was focused on our local Bike Kitchen. I've heard they have a great program building up bikes and giving them to the youth. After 3 unanswered emails, I'll ride for you and your crew. It's pretty last minute snd I don't imagine a ton of coin will be raised, but I'm in. My friend will start promoting a live streaming concert. The funds will be split, a portion will go to SAGE, and a portion will go to the musicians. I'll keep you posted on when and what band is playing. Thanks for your hard work, would love to join you for a day or three of maintenance some time. -Braden


----------



## PConneely (Feb 3, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Hi Dillon, mucho thanks for all your hard work, I have been having fun riding Matias Potrero Trail lately and it is looking sweet. Looking forward to having volunteer trail work days again soon.
> 
> Is upper Santa Cruz Trail rideable from the top? Obviously there is that one shale slide section that you have to walk (that part was always a walk) but how is it from Happy Hollow down to the Cliffs of Insanity? I know SAGE and LPFA have been working on it over the past few months. Is it ready to ride? Santa Cruz Trail was part of the 2014 through 2016 routes. It is not too late for a last minute change in route if you think upper Santa Cruz Trail is mostly rideable. I trust your judgement.
> 
> ...


trailforks recent comments from Feb 2021 seems to indicate it's still washed out and sliding. Last time I attempted SC trail, I had a tough time imagining how it could be restored.








Santa Cruz Trail (Little Pine Mountain) Reviews & Comments | Trailforks







www.trailforks.com


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Good morning. I have downloaded all of the newly-posted TDLP Loop files, waypoints, etc. I am writing to ask whether I might speak by phone with whomever compiled this information, particularly the reliability, spacing and quality of water sources. My number is two-oh-two-seven-three-four-eight-eight-seven-six. Thank you.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Steve, if you have any questions, please ask them here in case other people have the same questions as you. FYI, the longest water haul is Cuyama to Chokecherry Spring. I think I took 5 liters leaving New Cuyama last year and I had water to spare when I got to Chokecherry.

On another note, it was looking very dry recently, but we got a solid amount of snow last night! 6 to 12 inches above 5,000 ft elevation, and it sounds like another 2-3 inches of snow will come today and tomorrow. I have seen this much snow melt within a 2 week timeframe in the past, particularly if it warms up over the next week. Fingers crossed that the weather warms up from here on out.
Here are the webcams I like to check for current snow conditions. Looks like some fresh powder today.



https://www.jerris.net/cam/fp/Cam1_000.jpg






__





WebCam - The Cuddy Valley Cam in Southern California






www.frazmtn.com








__





Pine Mountain Club-Mt. Pinos WebCam






www.frazmtn.com


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you. I will post my questions here. 
Two quick questions:
1. Will I need bear spray and to hang my food?
2. Will I need alum powder or a screen to pre-separate water?
I carry a Grayl bottle.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Bear spray is overkill in my opinion, but if it makes you feel safer that is your call. There are indeed bears out there, and riders in the past have encountered bears (near Big Pine Mountain) but bears in the Los Padres are typically shy and avoid people. I have never hung my food, but it is not a bad idea. I have used Loksak/Opsak Storage bags for my food storage and no critters have got into them on all my trips in the Los Padres and in the Sierras. 

The Grayl filter looks like it will work fine. As long as you can clean the filter on the go, it looks like it will work fine by itself. I have never heard of that product, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

Woo Hoo! Two weeks to go. Stoked to check out the new loop!


----------



## IanPeace (Mar 11, 2021)

Caltrans put up a nice video of the snow on State Route 33 in Los Padres. Looks very Christmasy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369789014606110725


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Sorry to blow up the forum with these basic questions.
The Grayl is the bomb, but if the water is very silty, it's best to separate out the silt with alum powder. Sounds like I won't need both.
You indicated that the longest stretch is New Cuyama to Chokecherry Springs. This would mean that the trickle of water at Painted Rock is not reliable, correct?


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Outside the frame of TDLP, it seems that someone in this group could answer a question I've had for more than 20 years.
I have ridden many times from the Shelby Campground in the Carizzo Plains to Caliente Mountain, and then turned back.
Question: Is it possible instead to turn right and down to 166, first on a jeep trail, then on Sonet Road into Morales Canyon and onto 166? 
The last two miles (maybe less) leave the Carizzo Plains area and cross private land, but perhaps the road is county maintained and ungated?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Steve W said:


> Sorry to blow up the forum with these basic questions.
> The Grayl is the bomb, but if the water is very silty, it's best to separate out the silt with alum powder. Sounds like I won't need both.
> You indicated that the longest stretch is New Cuyama to Chokecherry Springs. This would mean that the trickle of water at Painted Rock is not reliable, correct?


Water at painted rock is always hit or miss and should not be relied upon.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

EC, I have a mini Inreach that can be used to track my ride for a small fee from what I understand. I've never used a Spot tracker and was wondering if this device is what you guys use to also watch other dots? Watching everybody else is not a big priority for me, but I'm curious how this works? Thanks! -Braden


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I use a Garmin inreach for these events, works similar to a spot tracker. If you sign up on Trackleaders.com once the TDLP event goes live there your tracker will show up along with everyone else registered. That site doesn't advertise Inreach but it does work, just slightly different registration instruction from a spot. They charge $15 to register for each event. You can set up your own personal tracker via Garmin/Inreach website but I don't find it very easy to use and anyone watching can only see your progress.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

The maprogess site includes the mini in its list. Should work fine.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

PL Scott said:


> The maprogess site includes the mini in its list. Should work fine.


Thank you, but my question is can you watch other riders dots on the Inreach device? Spot tracker device? For example, if I was feeling competitive, but needed some sleep, and wanted to see what the riders behind me were doing...can you look at dots on both of these device's, neither? Not to important, just curious...


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

The Inreach mini will work fine for tracking. You would need to use your cell phone to look at the live map.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> The Inreach mini will work fine for tracking. You would need to use your cell phone to look at the live map.


Got it, thanks all! I'll buy tracking today.


----------



## Cycling-trivialities (Jul 17, 2018)

Braden said:


> Bro, my zone is North of your awesome work, so I was trying to fund raise for the guys around here doing the same work. Without getting to deep, they have plenty of coin, so I switched gears snd was focused on our local Bike Kitchen. I've heard they have a great program building up bikes and giving them to the youth. After 3 unanswered emails, I'll ride for you and your crew. It's pretty last minute snd I don't imagine a ton of coin will be raised, but I'm in. My friend will start promoting a live streaming concert. The funds will be split, a portion will go to SAGE, and a portion will go to the musicians. I'll keep you posted on when and what band is playing. Thanks for your hard work, would love to join you for a day or three of maintenance some time. -Braden


Hi Braden! That would be incredible! You can reach me anytime at [email protected] 
I'd be stoked to promote your fundraiser as well! And all are always welcome for some trail volunteer time. Feel free to sign up to our email list via our website www.sagetrail.org


----------



## Cycling-trivialities (Jul 17, 2018)

PConneely said:


> trailforks recent comments from Feb 2021 seems to indicate it's still washed out and sliding. Last time I attempted SC trail, I had a tough time imagining how it could be restored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't updated trail forks there as I wanted some rain to fall before folks started hitting the freshly worked trail. I spent 2 weeks up there working on it with my crew and some friends from Specialized. We benched and brushed the upper 3 miles and cleared the lower 2.5 miles below the major slide. At this point I can ride the entire trail except the 400 feet of the major slide where I walk my bike. Cheers.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Cycling-trivialities said:


> Hi Braden! That would be incredible! You can reach me anytime at [email protected]
> I'd be stoked to promote your fundraiser as well! And all are always welcome for some trail volunteer time. Feel free to sign up to our email list via our website www.sagetrail.org


Dillion, I'll be in touch with date of show, band, streams etc...my friend Paul Irving from Big Big SLO is going to do his best to promote you guys and my ride. It's last second, but hopefully a little something comes from it. I'm putting in the first bit of $$ and hopefully we can get others to follow. Talk soon. - Braden


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

It’s ten days out. Any idea of snow amounts at the high points? Are we talking about a bunch of miles in the snow?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Sean, Good question, you beat me to the punch. I have been checking the webcams and weather reports every day. The weather was very dry and conditions were looking just fine, and then starting last week it has unfortunately been wet, cold and windy :-( The mountains above 5000' elevation got 4 to 14 inches of snow last week and it looks like another 3 inches or so of snow will fall today and tonight. There is another storm predicted for this Friday and Saturday, but it is not clear yet how much precipitation will come from that storm (if any). The current www.weather.gov weather report is not reporting any precipitation for this Friday/Saturday, but that could change of course. The longer term forecast looks pretty good at this point and it shows warmer weather by next week. But it is hard to get an accurate weather report for March 25 through March 29th at this point in time.

In the past, there has been snow, and riding in 4" to 8" deep of snow on the upper parts of the Mt. Pinos section was not that big of a deal (it was actually kind of fun), but snow much deeper than that and it will be slow, tiring, and not fun. Pine mountain/Reyes Peak and Big Pine Mountain will also probably have snow, but the Mt. Pinos section will have the most snow.

Right now here are the current webcams:

It looks like little to no snow in Frazier Park at elevation 4,600': https://www.jerris.net/cam/fp/Cam1_000.jpg

Then higher up, at about 5,600' elevation, Cuddy Valley has about 4" to 5" of snow: WebCam - The Cuddy Valley Cam in Southern California

Then higher up from there it is hard to tell, but it is probably safe to assume 8" to 12" deep. Pine Mountain Club-Mt. Pinos WebCam

I would like to get a gut-check and honest opinion from everyone (particularly those who have already registered) regarding how they still feel about starting on March 25/26? Most people on the proper route will not hit snow until day #2. The tour route riders will hit snow pretty quickly on day #1. I don't want to send anyone out into a potentially dangerous situation. Safety should come first.


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Hi Sean, Good question, you beat me to the punch. I have been checking the webcams and weather reports every day. The weather was very dry and conditions were looking just fine, and then starting last week it has unfortunately been wet, cold and windy :-( The mountains above 5000' elevation got 4 to 14 inches of snow last week and it looks like another 3 inches or so of snow will fall today and tonight. There is another storm predicted for this Friday and Saturday, but it is not clear yet how much precipitation will come from that storm (if any). The current www.weather.gov weather report is not reporting any precipitation for this Friday/Saturday, but that could change of course. The longer term forecast looks pretty good at this point and it shows warmer weather by next week. But it is hard to get an accurate weather report for March 25 through March 29th at this point in time.
> 
> In the past, there has been snow, and riding in 4" to 8" deep of snow on the upper parts of the Mt. Pinos section was not that big of a deal (it was actually kind of fun), but snow much deeper than that and it will be slow, tiring, and not fun. Pine mountain/Reyes Peak and Big Pine Mountain will also probably have snow, but the Mt. Pinos section will have the most snow.
> 
> ...


I've been holding off on registering b/c I'm really only interested in doing the route (long) in good weather. I'm getting old and soft . It's such a bummer unclear situation (but yay precipitation!). Overall I'd say I'm more concerned with the weather during the ride (which looks spot on) than snowpack, but yeah I'm not sure if I would knowingly sign up for a mud/snow slog -- I'd still be a maybe for the reschedule date, but slightly less likely due to more schedule conflicts. FWIW. Thanks!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Mud follows snow?! Cold weather sounds better then real hot weather. Riding the bike is better then hiking the bike. I’m open minded and trust the decision you more experienced guys make. If you postpone, we get more time for training, however the weather will most likely get warmer, and warmer. Either way, I’m game!


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm down to start the 25th snow or no snow. The Snow on Mt Pinos was pretty deep but when I did it a couple years ago and it was pretty slow going but was also kind of cool being in the snowy woods. Ether way is fine with me.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Ben, how deep was the snow on Mt. Pinos when you did your ITT two years ago? I would say you had one of the snowiest finishes in TDLP history. That year the route went to the top parking lot too, which is about 1,000 feet higher than this years route. This years route tops out at about 7,500' elevation.


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

If Ben's good with snow, I'm good with it too. From your report Erin it's not looking like it will be too deep. Of course we want to be responsible about riding wet trails too.


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the links Erin, it's much appreciated.

Well, it looks like a total of 12 miles above 6000' between Reyes and Mt Pinos. At 1-2 mph that could be 6-12 hours of pushing depending on snow levels. I plan on going through the Mt Pinos section at night on the first day so it's something I'll have to consider, it "might" be ok and safe in the daylight, but at 1 am I'm not sure. You would have to make a serious call at the Lake of the Woods resupply because sleeping at 7500' in the snow is probably a bad idea. It looks like there's a decent amount of snow at Pine Mountain Club at 5500' and we'll be topping out 2000' higher. 

Hmmm. Decisions.....


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

ec_duz_it said:


> Hi Ben, how deep was the snow on Mt. Pinos when you did your ITT two years ago? I would say you had one of the snowiest finishes in TDLP history. That year the route went to the top parking lot too, which is about 1,000 feet higher than this years route. This years route tops out at about 7,500' elevation.


I don't remember exactly how much snow there was but it was measured in feet not inches. It wasn't too bad because it had thawed and refrozen enough that you could walk on top of it without post-holing and it was never so steep that I was afraid I would slide out.










I'm mostly concerned with the area by Reyes Peak as I've never been through there.


----------



## PConneely (Feb 3, 2021)

Preface this as a Tour rider and rookie here. I have no real sense of what to expect, but if things were going well and the legs were feeling good, I wanted to have the option to be able to press through and do it in one go without sleeping. I'm guessing that means a chance of snow above 5K' from miles 90-110+ (after Painted Rock to about Bluff camp)? ...and also a likelihood of at least hitting some of it after dark. Not a fan of that idea but since the area north of Alamar and east to 33 is virgin riding territory for me, I planned on riding the New Cuyama to Big Pine stretch this weekend, so I can share what to expect there if we maintain the date. Actually, planned on doing it last Saturday but passed on account of the storms/snow. 

I'd be interested to hear experience of anyone who has been around that stretch of the course after snow. I ride Sisar/Nordoff/Gridley often and am always surprised by how long the north-facing pieces of Nordoff hold snow, which is only ~5K'.

If we bump to the backup date in late April, I'll likely defer to ITT'ing in early May as I'll be out of town but am totally aligned with what most agree is the best decision based on the info available.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Goodness! So much snow. I'd like to wait to see what this weekend brings. It's suppose to start warming up, fingers crossed. 
April 23rd seems so far away if we postpone it. I'm in for whatever the group decides. Pray for Sun. 🌞


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

well its a beautiful sunny day in Newbury Park today! I am going to lasso the sun and shoot it over to Pinos.


----------



## mvigers (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey everyone,
I'm hoping to join for one of the routes (haven't fully decided which yet). I went up chorro grande to Reyes peak on Saturday. There was consistent snow above 6200' and in the more sheltered regions, there was ~8" of unconsolidated snow. I guess most people will be pushing up that climb with or without snow, but unless the snow consolidates it will be hard going.
If there are some freeze/thaw cycles between now and the 25th that would really help the snowpack set up or melt and may make it rideable. I didn't get on any north-facing slopes, but they likely have even more snow (and will retain it more). I don't have a strong preference for dates, but I thought I would add another data point to consider.

_







_


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

thanks mvigers, for the recent snow report, that is super helpful. 

Looks like the mount pinos area got another 2 to 3 inches of snow last night. 

By next Thursday this is what I would estimate (assuming no more snow falls). This is just an estimate only:

I think 8" of snow could/should melt in one week on Chorro Grande trail because it is south facing. Maybe some spots of snow still, but probably the snow will be mostly gone.

The ridgeline road between Chorro Grande and Boulder Canyon Trail will probably be sort of rideable because it is pavement and it gets hit by the sun. And it is downhill.

The top of Boulder Canyon Trail (north facing side in the shade) will likely have 6" to 10" depth. I rode it last year during similar conditions and the snow was heavy on the top half mile of the trail then once you get below the tree line and into more sun it was all melted. But definitely hike a bike in the downhill direction for 1/2 mile to 1 mile.

Mt Pinos climb is a dirt road, it probably has at least 13" to 14" inches of snow right now. Should melt down in sunny spots and in shaded spots probably 8" to 10" depth by next Friday. This would probably be the most challenging section.

Big Pine Mountain will probably have 4" to 7" depth. The climb up Big Pine before you get to the pine trees can get potentially muddy, but has been awhile since I have rode that section while the snow is melting. Snow melt is usually not as bad as rain for creating mud. 

I have been trying to contact everyone who has registered. There are some who are not using this discussion forum. I have also contacted those who have told me they intend to ride, but have not yet registered and I will try and give an update later this week. I would be nice to see the 10 day weather report for March 25 through 29th too. 

If we did postpone, April 23rd is not set in stone. It doesn't sound like many (or any) riders here are trying to ride both TDLP and Stagecoach, so April 8th/9th could potentially work or April 15th/16th could potentially work too.


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

Patches of snow on the north side of Big Pine _in the trees_ earlier this year: mud between the snow patches wasn't a problem, but could be worse below treeline? I like the earlier April dates. But as a maybe, I know my opinion counts less


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Haha, don't be silly everyone's opinion counts! Especially the person who made the first attempt EVER on this route!


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Haha, don't be silly everyone's opinion counts! Especially the person who made the first attempt EVER on this route!


Ah thanks, but I really wasn't attempting to be self-deprecating or silly! I really do believe that the folks who have been making this a priority and are committed to riding the route this year should have a weighted "vote"! I will say that the more I read and think on it, the less likely I am to go for it next week -- I really don't want to slog through snow nor cover my new drivetrain in endless muck! I do think that the earliest weekend after the better to reduce the chance of overly hot temps. Thanks so much for all your organizational work and I don't envy you these decisions!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

I asked my friends to take some photos of the Cuddy Valley area. They live about 1/4 mile from the webcam. They got a decent amount of snow melt today.


----------



## christinaooi (Mar 17, 2021)

Looking promising!!



ec_duz_it said:


> I asked my friends to take some photos of the Cuddy Valley area. They live about 1/4 mile from the webcam. They got a decent amount of snow melt today.
> 
> View attachment 1921348
> 
> ...


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

I've been swamped at work, but plan on registering and getting the tracking squared away today. I'm game for whatever date, but like Maude, the mud doesn't sound especially fun. 4-8-21 is best for me, and the later dates would take some creative switch-a roos for me to pull off...
With that being said, I'm anchoring down the back of the pack, and riding through all the tracks you guys cut for me...


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

ec_duz_it said:


> I asked my friends to take some photos of the Cuddy Valley area. They live about 1/4 mile from the webcam. They got a decent amount of snow melt today.
> 
> View attachment 1921348
> 
> ...


That's at 5300' correct?


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Erin I agree with Maude. If we postpone the earlier in April would be my vote! But maybe my vote counts less also LOL. Just being silly 😊


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

April 8 is the only one that won't work for me.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Sean Allan said:


> That's at 5300' correct?


Yes that is close, those photos were taken at around 5,500'.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Looking at all the webcams in that area i see fairly quick snow melt. It's 57 in pine mountain club. Chance of light snow this Friday night with more stable weather into the 26th.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi everyone, thanks for your input. Time to make a decision. This is a very close call this year, so please put yourself in my shoes. I feel "I am damned if I do and damned if I don't". I know some will be happy and some won't and I can't make everyone happy.

If I simply add up the strong opinions, I think the March 25/26 start date beats a postponement date by one vote. The majority of riders who responded said that they were indifferent, and postponing/not postponing didn't matter to them. There are a few of you who I could not tell what you preferred, and there were at least two riders who already registered who did not respond here or to my email, so I have to assume they are indifferent as well. There were a few riders who also asked for time off work and rescheduling their dates was going to be difficult for them. There is still obviously quite a bit of snow as of today above 6000 ft elevation, but the snow appears to be melting fairly quickly right now. In the past 7 years, we have had snow conditions on 2 or 3 of those years, and I don't think there has ever been someone who started the Mt. Pinos climb and didn't finish it on route due to snow.

There is a minor storm coming this Friday with snow levels above 6,800 feet and rain below that. Precipitation amounts look minimal. Looks like a warming trend starting today, then cooling, then another warming trend.

If foul weather was predicted for March 25 through March 30 I would for sure postpone because then it would be a safety concern. But the long term weather report looks good for those dates. And using last year as an example, it could easily snow over a foot again in mid April if another storm hits. Having to postpone twice would probably hurt everyone's feelings.

Here are the current snow estimates, but I think these estimates are a bit underestimated. It says 4 to 8 inches above 8,000 ft., but I bet that is more like 8 to 12 inches Current Snow Conditions for Greater Frazier Mountain

*So that being said, lets stick with the March 25/26 start dates.

Anyone who wants to rent a SPOT tracking device will need to register by tomorrow, since SPOTs will need to ship out on Friday.

Anyone who has their own SPOT or Garmin Inreach has until March 23rd to register. *

In case anyone cares, I think history does matter, so I went back to every year and here is what I can remember:

*2014.* It snowed 10" to 12" on two guys who ITTed one week before the group start on April 1st. The snow had all melted one week later (except at the top of Mt. Abel) by the time the group started on April 8th.
*2015. *Drought. No snow.
*2016.* Minor snow.
*2017.* Snowpack before the group start. Light snow the night before the group start. 12" or so of snow at around 8,500 elevation. Top of McGill Trail required walking downhill in some spots. Bottom of Mcgill trail had small amount of snow. It was rideable. No snow on Big Pine Mountain.
*2018.* Similar to 2017, but a little less snow. No snow on Big Pine Mountain.
*2019. *Snow was predicted for the group start so we postponed the group start. Ben S. rode while it was snowing on Mt. Pinos. Took him longer but he finished the route. The group several weeks later got 95 degree heat on day #2, then thunder, rain and lightning on Day #3. The lightning while camping near Big Pine was scary. Wild year for weather.
*2020. *No group start due to covid. It snowed in late March. I wanted to ride the loop route in mid April, but Mount Pinos got a big storm and 14" of snow around April 15th. The first ITT riders that rode the route left on April 29th I believe and they had zero snow.


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

Woo hoo Yes I've been constantly refreshing this space all day. Thanks Erin for a _thorough_ conditions and forecast estimate.


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

Erin, thanks for making the hard decision. If there's some snow it's just part of the adventure.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

A little snow never hurt anyone, @schillingsworth is laughing at you from his snow bank up on Oracle Ridge


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm in for the tour route. I'll be riding with my buddy and neighbor Aaron M. See you guys in FP. I'm hoping to do an ITT of the proper route on 4/23 - two weeks after the Stagecoach 400.


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Gregg D said:


> I'm in for the tour route. I'll be riding with my buddy and neighbor Aaron M. See you guys in FP. I'm hoping to do an ITT of the proper route on 4/23 - two weeks after the Stagecoach 400.


Is anyone getting a shuttle to Frazier Park?


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

evdog said:


> A little snow never hurt anyone, @schillingsworth is laughing at you from his snow bank up on Oracle Ridge


John makes poor choices pretty consistently. That's why we love him so much!!!!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

does anyone have any real experience using zip ties as snow chains? Looks like it might work?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Just a heads up. This mostly only applies to tour route riders... I heard from another rider that Kokos Mountain Motel in Frazier Park is still closed due to covid, which means no hotel rooms will be available right at the start of the tour route, which is a bummer. There is a holiday inn and a motel 6 in Lebec. I believe both of these hotels are available to book, but I have not called them yet.


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

zip ties as snow chains works on well-packed snow. disaster on ice, snow chunked by footprints, or snow and intermittent gravel and rocks.


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

FWIW...I have waited until the very last minute to decide. my decision is to wait. i'm canadian, with a better than average understanding of march snow. it tests one's patience. on the one hand it resolves the problem of water because one can melt snow. on the other hand, walking through heavy snow is miserable, and hoar-frosted mud may be the most dangerous thing one can ride on. i'm going to wait until this snow melts and then seeps. we will get a window in about two weeks with maximum water seepage, buttery not dusty trails, cool but not cold, warm but not hot, and flowers flowers flowers. to paraphrase garrison keillor, "god invented march to teach people who don't drink what it's like to have a hangover."


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

My 68 year old mom hiked up Chorro Grande Trail on Saturday and shared this photo. She did not have time to check out boulder canyon trail. I think it's safe to assume there will be snow on the upper mile of boulder, just a question of how deep.

20 degree sleeping bags and 4 pairs of socks is recommended.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> My 68 year old mom hiked up Chorro Grande Trail on Saturday and shared this photo. She did not have time to check out boulder canyon trail. I think it's safe to assume there will be snow on the upper mile of boulder, just a question of how deep.
> 
> 20 degree sleeping bags and 4 pairs of socks is recommended.
> 
> View attachment 1922597


'Snow On The Pines' -Yonder Mountain String Band


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

ec_duz_it said:


> My 68 year old mom hiked up Chorro Grande Trail on Saturday and shared this photo. She did not have time to check out boulder canyon trail. I think it's safe to assume there will be snow on the upper mile of boulder, just a question of how deep.
> 
> 20 degree sleeping bags and 4 pairs of socks is recommended.
> 
> View attachment 1922597


Looks Beautiful!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

A few last minute details:

If you rented a SPOT, I will hand it to you at the start. You are responsible for providing batteries though. (4) AAA Lithium or rechargeable batteries work best.

The best breakfast option for Loop Route Riders is Starbucks at 539 State St. They open at 6 am.

Tour route riders have two options for breakfast. Red Dot Vegetarian opens at 6 am and they told me that if you want food fast on Friday morning to please call in and preorder. (661) 245-4733 thered.kitchen

Or If you prefer steak and eggs for breakfast instead, Big John’s opens at 7 am and is take out only. (661) 245-2292

Also in case you missed my previous post, Kokos mountain motel is closed still. The best options for hotels near Frazier Park is Motel 6 or Holiday Inn in Lebec. It’s about a 10 minute drive from Lebec to Frazier Park.

Let’s see some photos of those loaded rigs!


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

I am writing for opinions as to which device to buy--spot, garmin, zoleo or other---that will provide me with the basic functionality of: 
(a) SOS 
(b) OK 
(c) spouse can track me at regular intervals 
(d) satellite connection bombproof enough that I'd stake my life on it


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Steve W said:


> I am writing for opinions as to which device to buy--spot, garmin, zoleo or other---that will provide me with the basic functionality of:
> (a) SOS
> (b) OK
> (c) spouse can track me at regular intervals
> (d) satellite connection bombproof enough that I'd stake my life on it


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

I like the Garmin Inreach mini. It does everything you want it to do and it's small! I'm able to send out text messages etc....


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

What I lack in fitness I'm trying to make up for in bringing less stuff


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Bern Salzhaus said:


> What I lack in fitness I'm trying to make up for in bringing less stuff
> View attachment 1922845


Nice finishing touches with the Big Gulp bottles! Hope to see you out there - I'm counting on you to create some nice tracks in the snow for me to use.


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

holy smokes. what are your sleeping arrangements!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Gregg D said:


> Nice finishing touches with the Big Gulp bottles! Hope to see you out there - I'm counting on you to create some nice tracks in the snow for me to use.


****, now I know for sure I have toooo much!! I think the weather report side tracked my focus on being a minimalist. Oh, and sleep is good?. That rig looks fast!


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

Sleep system is 32 degree quilt + puffy jacket + emergency bivvy + hat.

Extra water and food is on my back


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

I guess I'll have to rely on my exceptional fitness. Weighing in at 49.2 lb plus pack. (Plus the rider appears to have gained a couple pounds.)


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Here we are. Aaron and Gregg all packed and ready for the "Tour Route".


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Some are going really light to make up for lack of legs, some added more luxurious items because they are so well trained.... I'm counting on the Camouflage to help me slide by you without being noticed lol!


----------



## Rocknroll77 (Nov 4, 2012)

Let the fun begin...


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Rocknroll77 said:


> Let the fun begin...
> View attachment 1922887


Devin, you're going to rock it man! See you on the trail.


----------



## christinaooi (Mar 17, 2021)

Here is the rig!










Not pictured are my hydration pack and the clothes I plan to wear at the start. I tried to make the rig a slim as possible while allowing for the option to sleep. I have a bivy, sleeping bag, pillow, groundsheet, and sleeping pad packed away plus tools for any unfortunate mechanicals.. oh yes, and a toothbrush, etc. Can't have those teeth rotting out on the trail. 

More on my IG stories: Login • Instagram


----------



## christinaooi (Mar 17, 2021)

Gregg D said:


> View attachment 1922879
> 
> View attachment 1922881
> 
> Here we are. Aaron and Gregg all packed and ready for the "Tour Route".


LOVE IT! And the official photos! I will be doing the Tour route too with my friend so if you see two chicks in white helmets laughing uncontrollably on the side of the road do say hi!!!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Loop riders are off! Photo credit to Joey Sulka.


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

So, I’m up above Ojai and the trail is blocked by fences and private property signs.


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Sean Allan said:


> So, I'm up above Ojai and the trail is blocked by fences and private property signs.


You're on a legal trial. Keep pushing on. If you are where I think you are - you're good to go and almost at the Gridley section. Is there a literal fence blocking the trail?!?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Sean Allan said:


> So, I'm up above Ojai and the trail is blocked by fences and private property signs.


You must have gone off route a little bit. There is one section where it is easy to accidentally ride down someone's driveway, but fuel break road/trail is open to the public. Here is a map: http://venturawatershed.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Trails_Recreation_detail_2.pdf


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

Yeah. They’ve rerouted the trail about 1/4 mile down. I was on the track. 
Rain/snow here in Frazier Park and all the way in to here. I’m not really prepared for as much as I’ve seen already and don’t really want to see what it looks 2500’ higher so im bailing.


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Just finished! At the brewhouse now - boom! Loved riding the tour route this year with my friend Aaron. Cheers to all.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Erin, I also had to bail. Not in my cards this time.


----------



## jr.sulky (Feb 3, 2021)

Gregg D said:


> Just finished! At the brewhouse now - boom! Loved riding the tour route this year with my friend Aaron. Cheers to all.


Beast mode finisher!!!! Solid pace dudes!


----------



## GRUMP73 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gregg D said:


> Just finished! At the brewhouse now - boom! Loved riding the tour route this year with my friend Aaron. Cheers to all.


Well Done!
Would you e willing to share the trail/snow conditions on Mcgiil trail and Big Pine mountain?


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

GRUMP73 said:


> Well Done!
> Would you e willing to share the trail/snow conditions on Mcgiil trail and Big Pine mountain?


The climb up is good. Minimal snow. Going down was a fun sled. I'm assuming we blew out a lot of the snow and made nice tracks. We were the first ones down so I'm assuming the others broke it up nicely.

The climb up Big Pine has crusty drifts that were 3-6 inches.


----------



## christinaooi (Mar 17, 2021)

*I have no idea what I just did. *

Peta and I finished last night in the dark, we were riding down Fearing Trail in the dark having flashbacks of hiking up the Aliso trail switchbacks in the complete darkness. I thought those two miles would never end. We ended up camping at Painted Rock instead of Bluff after having Aliso kick us in the butt and was glad we did. We would have hit more snow on the way up. Beautiful spot to wake up in and start the day. The route definitely had its moments of difficulty but it made up for it in views and experiences.

Thank you for all the laughs and great conversation from all the people we met out there!! 🌈🚵‍♂️


----------



## GRUMP73 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gregg D said:


> The climb up is good. Minimal snow. Going down was a fun sled. I'm assuming we blew out a lot of the snow and made nice tracks. We were the first ones down so I'm assuming the others broke it up nicely.
> 
> The climb up Big Pine has crusty drifts that were 3-6 inches.


Thanks a bunch. I head out in the morning for the tour route.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Done! I ended up riding with the 3 ghost riders Ian, Wes and Brett. My favorite part was the Mount Pinos climb, it was so magical with the snow. McGill trail was rideable at the top but with the downed trees and the snow it was not as flowy as usual. The weather was so dicey Thursday afternoon into Friday morning. I would love to hear from those who went for broke and went up Chorro and down boulder in the dark. That's some hardcore riding to do in the dark with weather! You guys are crazy! The sun came out Friday by late morning and Saturday was perfect. Today is down right hot! It went from winter to summer over the span of 4 days.


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

Oh man. That was a hell of a loop! I'm pooped

I rolled into SB around 11:30 last night after dealing with a frustrating flat tire in the middle of the last climb.

I pushed up Chorro right as the sun was setting on day 1. The snow on top wasn't as bad as what we all delt with on mt Pinos. The decent down Boulder was a little sketchy in the dark but manageable.

I guess I somehow passed a some of the tour riders yesterday without knowing it because I didn't see a single racer all day but I did see a mountain lion!

I enjoyed meeting a bunch of other crazy weirdos who chose this form of fun as their hobby. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

Also, thanks Erin for organizing this!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Congrats Ben! Looks you scored the new record. Very close to Julie's time last year. 

Also congrats to Brian and Janet who are the first ever tandem finishers of either route!

Does anyone know what happened to Devin Carter?

Best of luck to the riders still out there. Looks like good weather ahead for them.


----------



## christinaooi (Mar 17, 2021)

Bern Salzhaus said:


> Oh man. That was a hell of a loop! I'm pooped
> 
> I rolled into SB around 11:30 last night after dealing with a frustrating flat tire in the middle of the last climb.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Where did you see the mountain lion?!


----------



## mrwup (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi everyone, love reading about all your adventures this weekend. 

I know both routes are technically "possible" on a gravel bike, but to maintain my sanity/minimize my hiking im looking at doing the "tour" route mid-april. 

Anyone riding a gravel bike on the either route lately? (700x42mm)


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Also planning to ride mid-April. Updates about location of reliable water would be most welcome.


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Would also be grateful if anyone has an estimated time for the uphill segment from New Cuyama to Painted Rock. Am planning to do this as an out and back on Tuesday to test my fully-loaded bike and backcountry systems such as garmin, water filtration, etc. Thanks. Plan the work, work the plan.


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

christinaooi said:


> Oh my! Where did you see the mountain lion?!


I saw the mountain lion on the rolling forest road a few miles past painted rock campground. I was coasting down a hill and came around a corner and there it was in the road about 150 feet in front of me. We saw each other and I slowly coasted to a stop and unclipped from my pedal. It didn't like the clack sound my pedal made because as soon as I unclipped it ran away really fast like it was floating over the ground.


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

Another DNF - I skipped the whole Lockwood-Frazier-Pine Mt section after getting my butt kicked by Chorro Grande & realizing I couldn't finish in 5- but still so much fun (except that Chorro section -I think its possible TDLP are the only riders to ever ride _up_ that trail?) Especially fun meeting & riding with some of you, Topher, Rhett, Ben, Nick, Nancy, & Hallie.


----------



## Brrrrcow (Mar 29, 2021)

I saw a bobcat in the same area. I was a few minutes behind Wes and Ian, Erin was just a minute or two behind me. It darted across the road and into the chaparral on the uphill side to the west. Very cool sighting.


Bern Salzhaus said:


> I saw the mountain lion on the rolling forest road a few miles past painted rock campground. I was coasting down a hill and came around a corner and there it was in the road about 150 feet in front of me. We saw each other and I slowly coasted to a stop and unclipped from my pedal. It didn't like the clack sound my pedal made because as soon as I unclipped it ran away really fast like it was floating over the ground.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Sean Allan said:


> Yeah. They've rerouted the trail about 1/4 mile down. I was on the track.
> Rain/snow here in Frazier Park and all the way in to here. I'm not really prepared for as much as I've seen already and don't really want to see what it looks 2500' higher so im bailing.


I compared my raw track from last year, with this years route and the route is the same. Here is my un-altered Day #1 track from last year. TDLP 2020 Day 1

This leads me to believe that the re-route of the trail must have occurred sometime between May 2020 and now. Sorry about that. Please send me your GPX file if you don't mind so I can fix the track in that location.


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> I compared my raw track from last year, with this years route and the route is the same. Here is my un-altered Day #1 track from last year. TDLP 2020 Day 1
> 
> This leads me to believe that the re-route of the trail must have occurred sometime between May 2020 and now. Sorry about that. Please send me your GPX file if you don't mind so I can fix the track in that location.


Sorry I didn't realize that this year's track didn't include that reroute or I could have given you warning . We toured out there a month or two ago and came upon the literal wall on the firebreak road and had to backtrack down on the new singletrack (you'll like it Erin), but I wasn't running a GPS.

GREAT job everyone! I might head out in April, but got my butt kicked on a big weekend ride at lower elevation and need to see I can recover mentally and physically, plus get that perfect weather window


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for making the tracking map available. For those of us stuck at home it was a fun way to vicariously ride along / cheer the riders on.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Big congrats to Tour Route finisher Hallie!


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Big congrats to Tour Route finisher Hallie!
> 
> View attachment 1923575


Love it! Thanks again for the cool TDLP commemorative buttons!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

marin_s said:


> Another DNF - I skipped the whole Lockwood-Frazier-Pine Mt section after getting my butt kicked by Chorro Grande & realizing I couldn't finish in 5- but still so much fun (except that Chorro section -I think its possible TDLP are the only riders to ever ride _up_ that trail?) Especially fun meeting & riding with some of you, Topher, Rhett, Ben, Nick, Nancy, & Hallie.


Good effort Marin. You actually were pretty much on the same pace as Gregg and me last year and we finished in 4.5 days. The wind, light rain, and hail on Thursday night and Friday morning seemed to cause the majority of the DNFs. There was not even any precipitation in the forecast, but sure enough it came. Glad you were able to get back on course and make it back to SB on your own.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Two loop route finishers! We had to relocate to M Special, Brewhouse was closed today. I am super proud of Nick, who after two DNFs on the old route, showed up fitter than ever this year and got the finish. And Nancy, 60 years young just crushing it out there on her first try! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

It was so great meeting folks on the route! I'm definitely looking forward to next year. The old rigid frame was a bit rough, but I felt strong coming up the last climb yesterday morning.

If you didn't get a pin or lost it somewhere, I have plenty more! Lemme know~


Gregg D said:


> Love it! Thanks again for the cool TDLP commemorative buttons!


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

Also! If you lost your Cannondale neoprene bootie covers on Quatal canyon, I picked em up and rode with them for 2 days.. I wore them in the snow even though they were waaaayyy too big for me.


----------



## Nruizo (Feb 24, 2021)

Hallie said:


> It was so great meeting folks on the route! I'm definitely looking forward to next year. The old rigid frame was a bit rough, but I felt strong coming up the last climb yesterday morning.
> 
> If you didn't get a pin or lost it somewhere, I have plenty more! Lemme know~
> 
> View attachment 1923714


Those are so cool! I want one!! I can pay you for shipping if you aren't in SB.


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

Nruizo said:


> Those are so cool! I want one!! I can pay you for shipping if you aren't in SB.


I'm downtown!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Did anyone notice that Ben and Rhett have summited almost every big peak they have ridden by? Looks like Rhett has summited Mt. Pinos, Madulce, Big Pine and West Big Pine so far. What a badass!


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

This was just posted by the forest service and may impact anyone considering an April run of the route. It's not clear, but it does mention Romero Saddle and over to the OHV area, etc...
Forest Road construction project to close section of East Camino Cielo in Los Padres National Forest:
SOLVANG, Calif.— Los Padres National Forest officials announced that a portion of East Camino Cielo Road on the Santa Barbara Ranger District will be closed to the public during road construction scheduled for April and May.
The section that will close to ensure worker and public safety is on East Camino Cielo from Cold Springs Saddle to Romero Saddle. The construction work will be extensive and require the roadway to be dug up, reinforced with new crib walls, and repaved. Public motorists will not be allowed to use the road until the construction project is completed. This closure will restrict access to Pendola as well as the Divide Peak OHV area and the top of Romero Trail.
This roadway suffered extensive storm damage in 2017 and recently received emergency funding from the Federal Highways Administration to begin construction.
The road will be closed to the public from April 1 through May 31. Violations could result in a fine of $5,000 or six months in prison. For questions on this project or to get a current conditions update, please contact the Santa Barbara Ranger District at (805) 448-3648.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

free_maude said:


> This was just posted by the forest service and may impact anyone considering an April run of the route. It's not clear, but it does mention Romero Saddle and over to the OHV area, etc...
> Forest Road construction project to close section of East Camino Cielo in Los Padres National Forest:
> SOLVANG, Calif.- Los Padres National Forest officials announced that a portion of East Camino Cielo Road on the Santa Barbara Ranger District will be closed to the public during road construction scheduled for April and May.
> The section that will close to ensure worker and public safety is on East Camino Cielo from Cold Springs Saddle to Romero Saddle. The construction work will be extensive and require the roadway to be dug up, reinforced with new crib walls, and repaved. Public motorists will not be allowed to use the road until the construction project is completed. This closure will restrict access to Pendola as well as the Divide Peak OHV area and the top of Romero Trail.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. The route uses East Camino Cielo Road for only about 100 feet of riding, but that could be bypassed by riding upper Romero trail instead. Sounds a like a few minor route tweaks will be needed for any April ITT riders.


----------



## cgm55082 (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats to Braden for finishing tonight! Watched you throughout the ride on the map. Great job finishing. Takes a lot of tenacity and fortitude.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Also! If you lost your Cannondale neoprene bootie covers on Quatal canyon, I picked em up and rode with them for 2 days.. I wore them in the snow even though they were waaaayyy too big for me.
> View attachment 1923711


Hallie those are mine. Lost them on qatal canyon. Glad you used them.

I will PM you. Phillip.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Sean Allan said:


> So, I'm up above Ojai and the trail is blocked by fences and private property signs.


I made that same mistake. Almost jumped the fence lol!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Did anyone notice that Ben and Rhett have summited almost every big peak they have ridden by? Looks like Rhett has summited Mt. Pinos, Madulce, Big Pine and West Big Pine so far. What a badass!


Yes, they were on a mission! Local boys needing to see every nook and cranny they haven't already. These two new friends really boosted my morale when I needed it the most. That, I'm thankful for! We all just wanted to finish, not real race minded...but, watch out for a different mind set in the future, I think both of these guys have a bright future in what looks to be a new passion for them...


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

cgm55082 said:


> Congrats to Braden for finishing tonight! Watched you throughout the ride on the map. Great job finishing. Takes a lot of tenacity and fortitude.


Thank you! I got to the start late, no water and a tracker registration issue. I watched everybody ride off without me, so right away it became "my race, my pace". Bummed, I didn't get to meet Phill and others, but all good. I did meet Rhett and Benji, two great guys that I hope to ride with more in the future. 
I wouldn't ask my worst enemy to ride Choro Grande! Aliso Switch Backs were kids play in comparison, but probably don't need to do that again with a bike too! Overall, feels good to take on a challenge and conquer it. Thanks again!!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Finished on day 6 around 9:00pm. Never thought it would have taken me that long and definitely know where I lost time, drive, heart, and miles, but all good! My goals were to survive, finish, and not get last! I did so, however the third goal is debatable I assume😜. Anyways, happy to be done and I’ll most definitely need a few waves before I get back on the bike. I wish to have met more riders, but the few I met were gems!
I scored a great Sunset dropping into SB for the finish. I wouldn’t ask my worst enemy to hike a bike, whack a bush, boulder hop, jump logs, twist ankles over Chorro Grande!! So happy to sleep on top, because Boulder Canyon trail was a mess too! Tire tracks going in 9 directions, so guess I wasn’t the only one having a slow decent here. No lions, bears, condors,, but a few real classic old timers at ‘The Place’ that made up for that. Benji and Rhett are welcome at my house any time! EC, I’m dying to know what your DJ name was??!!?! Thanks for a real good time! -Braden


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Hallie said:


> I'm downtown!


Me too!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Braden said:


> Finished on day 6 around 9:00pm. Never thought it would have taken me that long and definitely know where I lost time, drive, heart, and miles, but all good! My goals were to survive, finish, and not get last! I did so, however the third goal is debatable I assume?. Anyways, happy to be done and I'll most definitely need a few waves before I get back on the bike. I wish to have met more riders, but the few I met were gems!
> I scored a great Sunset dropping into SB for the finish. I wouldn't ask my worst enemy to hike a bike, whack a bush, boulder hop, jump logs, twist ankles over Chorro Grande!! So happy to sleep on top, because Boulder Canyon trail was a mess too! Tire tracks going in 9 directions, so guess I wasn't the only one having a slow decent here. No lions, bears, condors,, but a few real classic old timers at 'The Place' that made up for that. Benji and Rhett are welcome at my house any time! EC, I'm dying to know what your DJ name was??!!?! Thanks for a real good time! -Braden


Good work out there Braden! I would have met up with you for a beer last night but I was putting my daughter to bed. Good guess, how did you know I used to be a DJ?


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Good work out there Braden! I would have met up with you for a beer last night but I was putting my daughter to bed. Good guess, how did you know I used to be a DJ?


I met your friends in Cudley...
Keep us in mind, or throw our name in the hat for that SLO project if you can. We just finished a hotel in Baywood and would be stoked to do another one. 
Thanks for letting me ride your event, it was lots of things, but I'll stick with Beautiful!


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

Braden said:


> Finished on day 6 around 9:00pm. Never thought it would have taken me that long and definitely know where I lost time, drive, heart, and miles, but all good! My goals were to survive, finish, and not get last! I did so, however the third goal is debatable I assume?. Anyways, happy to be done and I'll most definitely need a few waves before I get back on the bike. I wish to have met more riders, but the few I met were gems!
> I scored a great Sunset dropping into SB for the finish. I wouldn't ask my worst enemy to hike a bike, whack a bush, boulder hop, jump logs, twist ankles over Chorro Grande!! So happy to sleep on top, because Boulder Canyon trail was a mess too! Tire tracks going in 9 directions, so guess I wasn't the only one having a slow decent here. No lions, bears, condors,, but a few real classic old timers at 'The Place' that made up for that. Benji and Rhett are welcome at my house any time! EC, I'm dying to know what your DJ name was??!!?! Thanks for a real good time! -Braden


Yep a few of those confused tracks at the top of Boulder canyon were mine. & Yep I met those Old timers too! (Did they mention me?) Yes it will be a while before I can be friends with Chorro Grande again.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

marin_s said:


> Yep a few of those confused tracks at the top of Boulder canyon were mine. & Yep I met those Old timers too! (Did they mention me?) Yes it will be a while before I can be friends with Chorro Grande again.


Marin, I lost a lot of time there, but was so glad to have went down in the morning light! No, the good ol boys at The Place mentioned Rhett and how he pounded a beer in less then a second and was off again. I was with Benji who's family is well established in Carp. One of the old boys was a Carp native too so they were singing their high school fight song lol! Then the guys talked about needing weed whacked for our hair! A few minutes later, we realized the other old boy went to the same high school I did and felt the same way about the experience as me! Benji claimed we were all 'spirt brothers', it was great. A few cold ones, fast pavement pace, and moon rise to Cueyama. You guys all got a 30 minute jump on me or I would have loved to meet you, next time! Job well done!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Braden said:


> Marin, I lost a lot of time there, but was so glad to have went down in the morning light! No, the good ol boys at The Place mentioned Rhett and how he pounded a beer in less then a second and was off again. I was with Benji who's family is well established in Carp. One of the old boys was a Carp native too so they were singing their high school fight song lol! Then the guys talked about needing weed whacked for our hair! A few minutes later, we realized the other old boy went to the same high school I did and felt the same way about the experience as me! Benji claimed we were all 'spirt brothers', it was great. A few cold ones, fast pavement pace, and moon rise to Cueyama. You guys all got a 30 minute jump on me or I would have loved to meet you, next time! Job well done!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m curious to know what other people doing the loop route got for elevation??? My computer added up to 37,990! I made a few wrong turns, but didn’t seem like that much...


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Braden said:


> Finished on day 6 around 9:00pm. Never thought it would have taken me that long and definitely know where I lost time, drive, heart, and miles, but all good! My goals were to survive, finish, and not get last! I did so, however the third goal is debatable I assume?. Anyways, happy to be done and I'll most definitely need a few waves before I get back on the bike. I wish to have met more riders, but the few I met were gems!
> I scored a great Sunset dropping into SB for the finish. I wouldn't ask my worst enemy to hike a bike, whack a bush, boulder hop, jump logs, twist ankles over Chorro Grande!! So happy to sleep on top, because Boulder Canyon trail was a mess too! Tire tracks going in 9 directions, so guess I wasn't the only one having a slow decent here. No lions, bears, condors,, but a few real classic old timers at 'The Place' that made up for that. Benji and Rhett are welcome at my house any time! EC, I'm dying to know what your DJ name was??!!?! Thanks for a real good time! -Braden


Great work slogging this route out!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

I worked on Boulder Canyon with about 15 others last June and we cleared 100% of the deadfall on the upper section. Unfortunately a ton of trees died in the drought about 7 years ago and many of those trees have not fallen yet. I love that trail, but its a constant struggle to keep the deadfall cleared.

As for Chorro Grande, there is no other route option. You have to embrace the hike. There are about 10 Chorro Grande type climbs on the Colorado Trail. The TDLP is beginner hike-a-bike compared to the Colorado Trail.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Congrats to proper route finisher Rhett! He summited more peaks along the route than anyone has ever done before! Badass!

Also congrats to Bill and Robert! It was very close, but they have the new slowest known time on the tour route! Bravo!!!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> I worked on Boulder Canyon with about 15 others last June and we cleared 100% of the deadfall on the upper section. Unfortunately a ton of trees died in the drought about 7 years ago and many of those trees have not fallen yet. I love that trail, but its a constant struggle to keep the deadfall cleared.
> 
> As for Chorro Grande, there is no other route option. You have to embrace the hike. There are about 10 Chorro Grande type climbs on the Colorado Trail. The TDLP is beginner hike-a-bike compared to the Colorado Trail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> I worked on Boulder Canyon with about 15 others last June and we cleared 100% of the deadfall on the upper section. Unfortunately a ton of trees died in the drought about 7 years ago and many of those trees have not fallen yet. I love that trail, but its a constant struggle to keep the deadfall cleared.
> 
> As for Chorro Grande, there is no other route option. You have to embrace the hike. There are about 10 Chorro Grande type climbs on the Colorado Trail. The TDLP is beginner hike-a-bike compared to the Colorado Trail.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, wasn't trying to be negative, just letting it spill out! I'm definitely doing the CO trail, but not as part of the event. I'm sitting pool side now and already looking forward to next year! Maybe I'll come more race minded, maybe not lol! My boys I rode the Divide with(60 plus days) in 05 are talking about joining me next time as the '3 amigos'. Thanks again for your dedication, passion, and pipe line to unforgettable memories. Tons of respect. Rhett probably crushed 18 beers along the way, imagine what that bro can do if he really wanted to....


----------



## mrwup (Mar 29, 2021)

In terms of the Tour Route, am setting up a car at start and finish with my friend. Anyone know a good spot in Frazier Park to park my car for a few days?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Brian and Janet parked at the Sheriff Station in Frazier Park last week and he said told them he was parking there and he was cool with it. There is other street parking too, just don't park in front of the single family homes.



Braden said:


> Yeah man, wasn't trying to be negative, just letting it spill out!


No worries, I know you weren't being negative. There are other classic bikepacking routes out there that were around way before this one, with much harder hike-a-bike sections than Chorro. Mingus mountain on the Coconino Loop comes to mind for me. Every bikepacking route needs at least one section that is really hard. There are routes out there that attempt to be 100% rideable, but to be honest, I don't think those routes are quite as interesting or scenic. The orgeonensis route is going to be a hike-a-bike festival, and I can't wait to ride/hike it someday.

Congrats to Paul, who just finished his ITT of the tour route! His time was very close to Gregg and Aaron. Looks like this was just a warm up for him and he is doing the proper route next?


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Brian and Janet parked at the Sheriff Station in Frazier Park last week and he said told them he was parking there and he was cool with it. There is other street parking too, just don't park in front of the single family homes.
> 
> No worries, I know you weren't being negative. There are other classic bikepacking routes out there that were around way before this one, with much harder hike-a-bike sections than Chorro. Mingus mountain on the Coconino Loop comes to mind for me. Every bikepacking route needs at least one section that is really hard. There are routes out there that attempt to be 100% rideable, but to be honest, I don't think those routes are quite as interesting or scenic. The orgeonensis route is going to be a hike-a-bike festival, and I can't wait to ride/hike it someday.
> 
> Congrats to Paul, who just finished his ITT of the tour route! His time was very close to Gregg and Aaron. Looks like this was just a warm up for him and he is doing the proper route next?





ec_duz_it said:


> Congrats to proper route finisher Rhett! He summited more peaks along the route than anyone has ever done before! Badass!
> 
> Also congrats to Bill and Robert! It was very close, but they have the new slowest known time on the tour route! Bravo!!!
> You know Mingus Mountain?!?!?? That broke my good friend a few months ago. He's a really strong rider, but hit that section on a very hot day and got crushed!
> View attachment 1923900





ec_duz_it said:


> Congrats to proper route finisher Rhett! He summited more peaks along the route than anyone has ever done before! Badass!
> 
> Also congrats to Bill and Robert! It was very close, but they have the new slowest known time on the tour route! Bravo!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

I hope Benji is ok! He was talking about getting out yesterday, hope he’s not dealing with a mechanical issue, hope he’s just bagging more peaks, hot springs, off route hikes...


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

I was wondering the same thing. Is he just taking a full day off to soak at Big Caliente Hot Springs?


----------



## mrwup (Mar 29, 2021)

Anyone have a rec for camping near frazier park. Internet says McGill Campground and Mt Pinos Campground are closed...


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Is he just taking a full day off to soak at Big Caliente Hot Springs?


Looks good now!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Campgrounds are closed to cars in Frazier Park right now, but it is ok to ride your bike up to any closed campground and camp there. I asked this question of the forest ranger a few years back and he said it was ok to bikepack and camp up to any closed car campground. Chuchupate campground on Frazier Mountain is pretty nice.

FYI to any ITT riders, starting after April 1st. I updated the proper route gpx file to fix that one little section of trail above Ojai that was re-routed last year, and I also provided an East Camino Cielo Bypass GPX track (for both routes, which uses upper Romero Trail as a bypass) on the website. Ride / Route Info

As Freemaude pointed out previously, they are starting road work on East Camino Cielo as of today. You can try and ride through the construction work at your own risk, but they can potentially fine you if you try and ride on East Camino Cielo during construction, so please load up the East Camino Cielo bypass gpx track into your gps if you are heading out for an ITT. Los Padres National Forest - Alerts & Notices


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Anyone have an estimated time for the segment from New Cuyama up to Painted Rock?


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Steve W said:


> Anyone have an estimated time for the segment from New Cuyama up to Painted Rock?


3-4 hours


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Ben V. just finished and secured the new slowest known time on the proper route! You got to love this guy. 7 days out on the route and 5 peaks summited! Ben and Rhett must have have done at least 45,000' of climbing overall. Ben and Rhett really embodied the true spirit of the TDLP this year and raised over $4,000 for local non-profit organizations. *GREAT* job guys!

If you want to pay it forward and contribute to one of their fundraisers, here are Ben and Rhetts links.




__





GoFundMe: #1 Fundraising Platform for Crowdfunding


GoFundMe: The most trusted online fundraising platform for any need or dream. Start a crowdfunding fundraiser in 5 minutes. Get help. Give kindness.




charity.gofundme.com












Rhett's Tour De Los Padres Ride for a Cause!, organized by Rhett Jacobi


- INSPIRING PEOPLE TO GO EXPLORE THEIR LOCAL BACKCOUNTRY - My name is… Rhett Jacobi needs your support for Rhett's Tour De Los Padres Ride for a Cause!



www.gofundme.com





Or if you want to simply donate to local trail advocacy organizations, as I mentioned before I recommend SAGE or LPFA. Donations/memberships can be made on their websites. Even if you just give 20 bucks, it is very good karma to pay it forward!

Well that's a wrap for the group this year. Next years group start will be April 7th/8th, 2022. Maybe the old proper route will make a come back for next year.

Looks like there will be some April ITTs. Best of luck to you all, we will be watching your dots!


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Braden said:


> 3-4 hours


Great! That's what I budgeted. Is there water at painted rock? I'm headed out there tomorrow.


----------



## OnTheDaily (Mar 3, 2021)

Random question for all you SB people - anyone have a rec for a professional bike fitter? Developed some nasty knee pain day 2 and I think it's time to dial some stuff in a bit better.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

OnTheDaily said:


> Random question for all you SB people - anyone have a rec for a professional bike fitter? Developed some nasty knee pain day 2 and I think it's time to dial some stuff in a bit better.


Yes, good water at the cabin!!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Ben V. just finished and secured the new slowest known time on the proper route! You got to love this guy. 7 days out on the route and 5 peaks summited! Ben and Rhett must have have done at least 45,000' of climbing overall. Ben and Rhett really embodied the true spirit of the TDLP this year and raised over $4,000 for local non-profit organizations. *GREAT* job guys!
> 
> If you want to pay it forward and contribute to one of their fundraisers, here are Ben and Rhetts links.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you came back with two shoes! Well done Mate!


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> Two loop route finishers! We had to relocate to M Special, Brewhouse was closed today. I am super proud of Nick, who after two DNFs on the old route, showed up fitter than ever this year and got the finish. And Nancy, 60 years young just crushing it out there on her first try! Congrats to you both!
> 
> View attachment 1923613


What to say about this crazy, most beautiful ride I have ever ridden. Besides Chorro the worst part ever, the course was amazing.
Marin, it took me about 4 hours to get up Chorro. My Garmin actually stopped recording. The Garmin must have stopped because I was going too slow. By then Nick and Topher were long gone. I must say I am very grateful to everyone that went before me because when it came to the snow it as great seeing the tire tracks! Woohoot! My device alone would have taken more time to follow and navigate. I never thought of quitting but when I finally realized and settled with the fact that I was not going to finish on Sunday I was able to relax a bit. I knew Nick was ahead of me and that was enough to keep me going. I was gunning for him hahaha.


----------



## DougH9 (Aug 18, 2016)

OnTheDaily said:


> Random question for all you SB people - anyone have a rec for a professional bike fitter? Developed some nasty knee pain day 2 and I think it's time to dial some stuff in a bit better.


If your knee pain is in the front of the knee, specifically under the knee cap, I can provide some tips.


----------



## Nruizo (Feb 24, 2021)

DougH9 said:


> If your knee pain is in the front of the knee, specifically under the knee cap, I can provide some tips.


I would love to hear these too.. That's the exact pain that keeps ruining all my fun.


----------



## DougH9 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nruizo said:


> I would love to hear these too.. That's the exact pain that keeps ruining all my fun.


From my experience-a long saga made as short as possible:
It can be caused by two things:
1. *The outer quad becomes stronger than the inner quad, and this pulls the kneecap to the outer side and rubs on the femur.* To correct this build up your inner quad. I do this on a leg extension machine with my toes pointed outward, and very little weight.
2. *The IT Band becomes tight or shrinks and pulls the kneecap to the outer side and rubs on the femur.* This is corrected by focused stretching and use of roller (a hard one, not a soft, spongy one). The stretches are hard to type out quickly, but Google stretching IT Band and you should get some. I can spell them out better if needed. When using the roller, focus on the outer buttock, the side of the leg, and then right where the IT Band connects to the knee. 
I do these stretches & rolling before rides, stretches during breaks on rides, and after rides. It becomes a chore after a while, but for me it made the difference between riding hard or giving up cycling.
One more tip: I found that high rpm cadence made it worse. I think that during high torque, low rpm pedaling the muscles centered my knee cap better (this is the opposite of what doctors will tell you about knee pain).
Professional bike fit made no difference for me.
Happy to answer any more questions.


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Is Mill Canyon Road paved?
Is Frazier Mountain Road paved?
Never been there. Hard to tell from topos.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Steve W said:


> Is Frazier Mountain Road paved?
> Never been there. Hard to tell from topos.


The road to the top of Frazier is paved for the first couple of miles (to the Chuchupate CG) then dirt. It's been a few years since I've been up there, but the road was smooth enough that I drove my low ground clearance car up to the summit with no problems (this was in June well after the snow was gone though).


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

thanks
anyone know about mill canyon road?


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Is anybody watching Greg Dunham? He's crushing the Stagecoach 400. He must have taken over the lead in the middle of the night, probably hasn't slept, and is at mile 230 in 28 hours!!!! Get it Greg!!


----------



## Bern Salzhaus (Sep 18, 2018)

Braden said:


> Is anybody watching Greg Dunham? He's crushing the Stagecoach 400. He must have taken over the lead in the middle of the night, probably hasn't slept, and is at mile 230 in 28 hours!!!! Get it Greg!!


Sure have. He's cruising


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Looks like Tedd White just started his ITT today. Good luck!


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

Jesse and I are headed up above Ojai to camp tonight (by vehicle) and will start up Lockwood Cyn and onto the route in the morning, with a planned loop of 150 miles by going past Cuyama Peak and down Tinta Canyon (instead of up and over Big Pine). I'll let you know how it goes and maybe we will see Tedd out there!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Looks like Tedd White just started his ITT today. Good luck!


Ted is a smart man, got up Chorro early and will be eating pizza for dinner! I wonder if he'll sleep under the same truck I did?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

I know Tedd is not finished yet, but I just want to say I think Tedd's pace is/was perfect, not to fast, not too slow, he camped at all the best locations, and he summited Big Pine (badass bonus points). He executed a perfect 4 day pace. Bravo Tedd!

Also I rode Little Pine/ Santa Cruz Trail today. Its in pretty darn good shape thanks to a lot of folks. The crib wall/ shale slide section still needs a lot of work and some ingenious design, but other than that the trail is now super shredable. Thanks to Sage Trail Alliance (Santa Barbara Mountain Bike Volunteers, Los Padres Forest Association, Chris O., and Dillon O. and his crew. for bringing this trail back to life!









❤


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi Folks, this weekend I explored a new area that allows one to make a ~155 mile loop out of the northern part of the route - this is useful for anyone with only a 2-3 day window who wants to get out and experience the parts of the Los Padres not so close to Santa Barbara. I'm posting this with Erin's permission, ALL credit to the real work goes to Erin and you should follow his route for official track and POIs, I only added POIs to the cut-across which was new exploration. In the spirit of TDLP I made donations to Sage Trail Alliance and NO MORE DEATHS/NO MAS MUERTES.

TDLP north loop

Jesse and I parked/started at the bottom of the road to Tinta TH (closed gate) on the 33 (ample parking, and overnight camping not a problem, no water) and then headed north on the 33 for a couple miles to join up with the official route in the Lockwood Valley). Tje first night we camped a few miles down Quantal Cyn in the forest for warmer temps (bring all water from Pine Mtn store). From this camp we continued on the route (more or less, didn't do all the moto trail) until Painted Rock. With our planned exit we thought this was our last water so we filled up with almost 9L (for two people) and carried on to dry camp at Santa Barbara Potrero (amazing bird life and got to watch a coyote hunt for dinner) and started the next day early and with ~2.75L each, only ~30 miles remained, but we were heading into the relatively unknown....

Just a mile or so after this camp, STAY LEFT instead of heading right up to Big Pine. Massive descent down Buckhorn Rd and we were surprised to hear water running at the bottom gate (cars were parked here, they came in via Santa Barbara Cyn, NOT the way we are going. Shortly after this turn RIGHT into DRY CYN, unmaintained road climb, and then climb even more steeply if you want to summit Cuyama Peak (mostly able to pedal, first 30 feet are the worst); from the summit, return to the base and immediately start down the Tinta OHV trail. Honestly I was prepared for endless miles of loose babyheads and churned up sand, BUT it was AWESOME. It was great trail and only occasional wild bouncing across rocks and boulders (thanks plus sized tires!). It was nice low angle and easy to follow descent that rode super well. One recalcitrant rattle snake that didn't want to get off the trail, and one small climb, and we were at the bottom before we knew it - a few miles of gated dirt road back to the highway and we were drinking cold beer back at the bus (nights are COLD in this spot)!

Enjoy if you are interested, and let me know if you have any questions!
~ Heather


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice ride Ted! Great pace and good camping options.

Heather and Jesse - that looks like a fun option.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

This could be the new tour route! All these years and I have still never ridden Tinta Trail! I think there is an unofficial connection between Quatal Canyon and Ballinger Canyon. That would add more climbing and more singletrack. It would be so cool if there was a trail that connected Dry Canyon with Lockwood Valley Road to bypass 10 miles or so of pavement. But apparently they have not cleared the missiles and bombs from Dry Canyon yet, because that area is still closed to public use.


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> This could be the new tour route! All these years and I have still never ridden Tinta Trail! I think there is an unofficial connection between Quatal Canyon and Ballinger Canyon. That would add more climbing and more singletrack. It would be so cool if there was a trail that connected Dry Canyon with Lockwood Valley Road to bypass 10 miles or so of pavement. But apparently they have not cleared the missiles and bombs from Dry Canyon yet, because that area is still closed to public use.


Wow! I just looked up the artillery stuff some. There were no signs about that anywhere. I found a couple old closure notices online, one that expired in Oct 2020. Is your take that this includes the road into Tinta from the 33 and the Tinta trail, or the area N/NW of the trail? I can't make sense of the descriptions I found.

OK, I just looked again and found a map of the closure -- I see that it is east of the 33 and north of Lockwood valley, right where you would want to cut across with the route if possible. I guess Dry Canyon continues on that side of the road. The name threw me off.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I always thought that Dry Canyon referred to the area at the east end of the Ozena Valley, just before the badlands leading into Lockwood Valley. Back in my flying days it was one of the standard bail out landing zones for the Topa Flyers club over the back side of Pine Mountain. I was initially confused by Maude's reference to the area south of Santa Barbara canyon as Dry Canyon, but I guess like Pine Mt., there are many different places with the same name.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah the Dry Canyon I am referring to is off of Lockwood Valley Road. Here is the closure info: 


https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd832963.pdf




https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd832962.pdf



Apparently they used to test bombs, military equipment, etc. out there and there is still some old military junk out there and it is not safe. Hopefully it gets cleaned up and reopens by next year.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Do you know when the military testing was done? We used to hike around and drive 4x4's in there all the time 20-30 years ago and I don't remember seeing any old hardware (maybe we were just lucky).


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah, I was referring to the Dry Canyon as labeled on the Conant Matilija and Dick Smith map between SB Canyon and Tinta Trail. This map doesn't actually show across the 33 to the Dry Cyn Artillery area.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

ec_duz_it said:


> This could be the new tour route! All these years and I have still never ridden Tinta Trail!


Erin, didn't I tell you about Tinta trail a few years back? I checked it out one year when I was scouting a way to connect TDLP and Stagecoach400. I rode out Tinta and climbed up to Cuyama peak and back. Spooked a big black bear in a meadow on the ride out. I was impressed with the trail too. On the ride back out some moto's caught up to me just before the trail starts to descend. I rode their tails til they let me pass, then they'd catch up and pass me on the climbs. Leapfrogged a few times, sort of comical. The tight switchback turns were a big challenge for them.

It does open up a shorter option for a loop as well as good option for the tour route.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Not sure when the military testing was done in Dry Canyon. I camped at Dome Springs 5 years ago or so when the canyon was open, then they closed it again. Pretty confusing to have two different Dry Canyons so close to each other.

I have heard from several people that Tinta is a good trail. I know LPFA worked on it a few years back. I just have never gotten around to riding it is all. Ditto for checking out the Cuyama Peak lookout. I need to get out there.


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

evdog said:


> Erin, didn't I tell you about Tinta trail a few years back? I checked it out one year when I was scouting a way to connect TDLP and Stagecoach400. I rode out Tinta and climbed up to Cuyama peak and back. Spooked a big black bear in a meadow on the ride out. I was impressed with the trail too. On the ride back out some moto's caught up to me just before the trail starts to descend. I rode their tails til they let me pass, then they'd catch up and pass me on the climbs. Leapfrogged a few times, sort of comical. The tight switchback turns were a big challenge for them.
> 
> It does open up a shorter option for a loop as well as good option for the tour route.


I was also thinking it would go pretty good in the uphill direction, cool!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah it wasn't bad uphill. There were a couple gully crossings with steep abrupt exits that I had to HAB out of. If I recall, the rest was fine. Cool area.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

It has come to my attention that there are two other riders that had fundraisers this year. So between Hallie, Paul, Ben, and Rhett there was about $8,600 raised this year. I know a few riders also made donations, so the grand total for this year is probably close $9,000! That is more $$$ than has been raised in the past 7 years combined! You guys and gals are freaking awesome!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> It has come to my attention that there are two other riders that had fundraisers this year. So between Hallie, Paul, Ben, and Rhett there was about $8,600 raised this year. I know a few riders also made donations, so the grand total for this year is probably close $9,000! That is more $$$ than has been raised in the past 7 years combined! You guys and gals are freaking awesome!


COVID crushed are live concert/fundraiser, but next year I'll do you proud DJ Slim!!


----------



## beachtopeak (Jan 9, 2020)

Finished on Sunday evening, what a great route. I would like to thank Erin and everyone on this board. Without the knowledge you laid out I don't think I would have ever attempted this ride. At the end of chorro I was absolutely beat. By the time I make it to Mikes and was having a pizza and beer I knew the rest of the ride would be ok. The painted rock area was stunning and you cant beat that view off big pine. It was just incredible being up in the mountains alone. My feet are still numb and I can't even think about sitting on a bike but I will be back next year. -Tedd


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello all,

Looking for water reports from Chorro Grande to Mt. Pinos. Did anyone try the fire station water after Boulder? How about water in the crossing before the pavement climb on Lockwood Valley rd? Any water along the Yellow Jacket trial? How about the Miller Jeep trail?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrwup (Mar 29, 2021)

Gregg D said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Looking for water reports from Chorro Grande to Mt. Pinos. Did anyone try the fire station water after Boulder? How about water in the crossing before the pavement climb on Lockwood Valley rd? Any water along the Yellow Jacket trial? How about the Miller Jeep trail?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Was out there 10 days ago
Didnt try the fire station, but there was flowing water when you cross reyes creek shortly after the fire station. Reyes Creek is flowing even harder further up near Reyes Creek Campground, so if you are in great need you can go there (about 1.5 miles off route).

Cant speak for the yellow jacket or miller jeep trail


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Gregg D said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Looking for water reports from Chorro Grande to Mt. Pinos. Did anyone try the fire station water after Boulder? How about water in the crossing before the pavement climb on Lockwood Valley rd? Any water along the Yellow Jacket trial? How about the Miller Jeep trail?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Greg water at the station and under the bridge for sure. Yellow jacket was nasty, but indeed water. Right before you exit that trail towards Frazier the water was good. Mikes Pizza has a great flat bed truck in the back lot to sleep under if you need to block the moon light!?!😜


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Braden said:


> Greg water at the station and under the bridge for sure. Yellow jacket was nasty, but indeed water. Right before you exit that trail towards Frazier the water was good. Mikes Pizza has a great flat bed truck in the back lot to sleep under if you need to block the moon light!?!😜


Thanks for the water updates guys.

Oooh! Great advice on flat bed truck.


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

Writing to ask an estimate of the transit time from Montecito to Ojai. Thanks.


----------



## Steve W (Feb 2, 2021)

FWIW I hikabiked up Boulder Creek Trail to Reyes Peak yesterday, then down the paved road and 33 back to the ranger station. Uphill, one should add 1/2 hour extra to haul over blowdowns. Prob easier downhill with gravity on your side.


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello all, I’ll be doing an ITT of the Proper Route starting this Wednesday at 6am.

I was hoping for a better weather window, but it appears we’re warming up again. I suppose this means less gear and more water!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Steve W said:


> Writing to ask an estimate of the transit time from Montecito to Ojai. Thanks.


40 miles, 6,000, and 4-5.5 hours


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

The water spigot at the Ozena Fire Station is covered by a removeable wooden cover as I recall. If there are fire fighters there, ask them if it is ok to use it. It is not really there for public use but last time I asked, he was cool about it.

Since Gregg won't be hitting any snow, we will have to add a "snow handicap" for Gregg. Gregg and I have a history of riding in the snow together,


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Looks like Greggs time so far is very very close to Ben S. Gregg actually left a little earlier in the morning that Ben did. Gregg has hot weather today and it will be even hotter tomorrow, so he should be able to ride late into the night if he is feeling good.


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Ooof. Man, my wahoo read temps over 100 for several hours yesterday. I dug a nice deep hole for myself. I slept in a drainage tunnel for a few hours. It was in the 30’s. Wow - the weather!!! Getting a breakfast burrito now and hoping to recover.


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Well... that was hard! I started 6:10am Wednesday and finished at 10:50am Friday. I’ll have more thoughts later.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice work! It would still take me 4-5 days....


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

2 days, 4 hours, 40 minutes! New course record! Oh yeah, and he also got the fastest time this year on the Tour Route this year too!


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi TDLPers!
I made some screen prints of Madulce Peak to fundraise just a wee bit more for the San Marcos Foothills. They are getting close to the final deadline so every donation helps! Let me know if you'd like one, it's a sliding scale $20-$50. Santa Barbara delivery/pick up available but I'm happy to throw it in the mail for you


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hallie said:


> Hi TDLPers!
> I made some screen prints of Madulce Peak to fundraise just a wee bit more for the San Marcos Foothills. They are getting close to the final deadline so every donation helps! Let me know if you'd like one, it's a sliding scale $20-$50. Santa Barbara delivery/pick up available but I'm happy to throw it in the mail for you
> View attachment 1930970
> 
> ...


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Howdy folks, I am updating my blog (slowly) with my ride report of the Proper Loop. I started 5/29/2021, 6:00a.m. and finished 5/31, 8:15pm. Maybe this will take you back down memory lane... or maybe it will help in your planning!

Day 1: Tour de Los Padres 2021 - Day 1 - Adventures of a Shredchic
Day 2: Tour de Los Padres 2021 - Day 2 - Adventures of a Shredchic


----------



## teusz (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi all -

Not a post on the Tour, but questions on an alternate bikepacking route posted on the site. Hope it's a decent place to ask.

I'm planning to do the less technical Santa Barbara Front to Back Country Loop (SB front to back country loop less technical) this coming weekend and have some questions.

First of all, anyone want to come along?

I plan to camp by the Little Caliente Hot Springs

Questions, mainly about water:

I'll be doing this on a hardtail. Any concerns with that?
Mono camp says it is closed on the Forest Service web site, although it has a recent water report at Hike Los Padres. Mono Campground . I assume it is listed as closed due to the rutting on Camuesa Rd. Anything else to watch out for here?
 - Regarding water at Romero Trail & Blue Canyon Trail, I assume those are mostly at the start of the ride. Does anyone know where the furthest water point among the 2 would be?
- If anyone has a pin they could drop for the Angostura Fireroad seasonal water, that would be great as well.
- Regarding bears, will I just have to hang up my food for the night by the Little Caliente Hot Springs?

Anything else to note?

I plan to stop by the Ranger Station to ask them about anything else they would recommend, but any info here would be awesome!

Thanks.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Impressive ride Julie! You crushed it! Female record two years in a row!

For the (SB front to back country loop less technical) ride (aka hot springs loop), you definitely want to do the less technical route. Blue Canyon Trail has not been fully brought back to life yet and is still overgrown in some sections. The less technical option bypasses Blue Canyon. I think with the heat coming this week, the fire burning right now near lake Casitas, and the overall lack of water out there right now, you have missed your window of opportunity to do this ride. Better to wait until this fall after the first rain comes. If you do go, get water wherever you can, because water sources are drying up really fast this year!


----------



## teusz (Jun 8, 2021)

thank you for the info.

i decided to do a short out and back to little caliente hot springs instead: day 1 - overnight . i carried 4.5L of water with me just in case, but was able to find water at upper santa ynez campground and the santa ynez river cross at romero camuesa road. i was not able to find water at little caliente - other than the full hot tubs. i put my water reports up at hikelospadres.com - great resource.

i saw a moutain lion descending from jameson lake towards camuesa road, taking us both by surprise as it was crossing the road and i was rounding a curve. Thankfully it got scared and ran off.


----------

